# Ultras Feyenoord, vergogna senza fine: devastata Piazza di Spagna



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Roma in stato d'assedio.* Dopo le scene di devastazione di ieri sera a Campo de' Fiori, *i teppisti al seguito del Feyenoord* per la gara di Europa League di stasera contro la formazione di Rudi Garcia *sono tornati a seminare il panico* nel pomeriggio di oggi. *Ad essere presa d'assalto stavolta è stata la celeberrima Piazza di Spagna,* uno dei luoghi della Capitale più conosciuti al mondo. *Bottiglie  rotte in terra, scritte sui muri, atti di vandalismo vari tra cui lo  scoppio di alcune bombe carta nella restaurata Fontana della Barcaccia*, con la polizia costretta ad intervenire con ripetute cariche per disperdere gli ultras olandesi.

Dopo gli incidenti di ieri sera, con un bilancio pesante di persone fermate, di cui 23 arrestate, *sale  a livello esponenziale il rischio di ulteriori momenti di tensione in  avvicinamento alla gara di stasera dell'Olimpico. Sono attesi infatti  circa 6500 hoolingans in arrivo da Rotterdam, 1500 in più di quelli  attesi e molti sprovvisti di biglietto.* La Questura di Roma,  oltre ad imporre il divieto (bellamente ignorato dai sostenitori ospiti)  di vendere bevande alcoliche fino alle 24 di oggi, ha predisposto un  servizio d'ordine con 1300 agenti a cui vanno aggiunti i circa 700  steward messi a disposizione dalla Roma. La tensione cresce col passare  delle ore e il timore che le due tifoserie possano entrare pesantemente  in contatto, approfittando anche dell'oscurità che calerà tra qualche  ora sulla Capitale, è fortissimo.

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/u...-senza-fine-devastata-piazza-di-spagna-749573


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

che tristezza,,, povera Roma mia


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> *Roma in stato d'assedio.* Dopo le scene di devastazione di ieri sera a Campo de' Fiori, *i teppisti al seguito del Feyenoord* per la gara di Europa League di stasera contro la formazione di Rudi Garcia *sono tornati a seminare il panico* nel pomeriggio di oggi. *Ad essere presa d'assalto stavolta è stata la celeberrima Piazza di Spagna,* uno dei luoghi della Capitale più conosciuti al mondo. *Bottiglie  rotte in terra, scritte sui muri, atti di vandalismo vari tra cui lo  scoppio di alcune bombe carta nella restaurata Fontana della Barcaccia*, con la polizia costretta ad intervenire con ripetute cariche per disperdere gli ultras olandesi.
> 
> Dopo gli incidenti di ieri sera, con un bilancio pesante di persone fermate, di cui 23 arrestate, *sale  a livello esponenziale il rischio di ulteriori momenti di tensione in  avvicinamento alla gara di stasera dell'Olimpico. Sono attesi infatti  circa 6500 hoolingans in arrivo da Rotterdam, 1500 in più di quelli  attesi e molti sprovvisti di biglietto.* La Questura di Roma,  oltre ad imporre il divieto (bellamente ignorato dai sostenitori ospiti)  di vendere bevande alcoliche fino alle 24 di oggi, ha predisposto un  servizio d'ordine con 1300 agenti a cui vanno aggiunti i circa 700  steward messi a disposizione dalla Roma. La tensione cresce col passare  delle ore e il timore che le due tifoserie possano entrare pesantemente  in contatto, approfittando anche dell'oscurità che calerà tra qualche  ora sulla Capitale, è fortissimo.
> 
> http://www.calciomercato.com/news/u...-senza-fine-devastata-piazza-di-spagna-749573


A piazza di spagna è un disastro.E allora dedica questo post,a Zod,che dice che questo paese è un grande paese.Cosa ho sempre scritto io?che questo paese è un paese di merda dove chiunque si sente in diritto di fare uno scempio simile....in polonia i tifosi della lazio per molto meno si sono fatti giornate di galera....MI VERGOGNO DI ESSERE ITALIANO.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2015)

*ieri sera a Campo de' Fiori*

http://www.ilgiornale.it/video/cronache/i-tifosi-feyenoord-devastano-campo-de-fiori-1095953.html


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*

MA si dai....tanto abbiamo anche dei nomadi che girano con una macchina scenica della polizia di stato...qui a roma....!E sti cazzi che non sia in dotazione alla polizia....intanto ha i colori e segnali della polizia di stato....IN ITALIA ACCADE PURE QUESTO....!Cialtroni,garantisti e perbenisti...!


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Roma in stato d'assedio.* Dopo le scene di devastazione di ieri sera a Campo de' Fiori, *i teppisti al seguito del Feyenoord* per la gara di Europa League di stasera contro la formazione di Rudi Garcia *sono tornati a seminare il panico* nel pomeriggio di oggi. *Ad essere presa d'assalto stavolta è stata la celeberrima Piazza di Spagna,* uno dei luoghi della Capitale più conosciuti al mondo. *Bottiglie  rotte in terra, scritte sui muri, atti di vandalismo vari tra cui lo  scoppio di alcune bombe carta nella restaurata Fontana della Barcaccia*, con la polizia costretta ad intervenire con ripetute cariche per disperdere gli ultras olandesi.
> 
> Dopo gli incidenti di ieri sera, con un bilancio pesante di persone fermate, di cui 23 arrestate, *sale  a livello esponenziale il rischio di ulteriori momenti di tensione in  avvicinamento alla gara di stasera dell'Olimpico. Sono attesi infatti  circa 6500 hoolingans in arrivo da Rotterdam, 1500 in più di quelli  attesi e molti sprovvisti di biglietto.* La Questura di Roma,  oltre ad imporre il divieto (bellamente ignorato dai sostenitori ospiti)  di vendere bevande alcoliche fino alle 24 di oggi, ha predisposto un  servizio d'ordine con 1300 agenti a cui vanno aggiunti i circa 700  steward messi a disposizione dalla Roma. La tensione cresce col passare  delle ore e il timore che le due tifoserie possano entrare pesantemente  in contatto, approfittando anche dell'oscurità che calerà tra qualche  ora sulla Capitale, è fortissimo.
> 
> http://www.calciomercato.com/news/u...-senza-fine-devastata-piazza-di-spagna-749573


Prendere spunto da Tiennamen in questi casi non sarebbe un crimine.


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA si dai....tanto abbiamo anche dei nomadi che girano con una macchina scenica della polizia di stato...qui a roma....!E sti cazzi che non sia in dotazione alla polizia....intanto ha i colori e segnali della polizia di stato....IN ITALIA ACCADE PURE QUESTO....!Cialtroni,garantisti e perbenisti...!


Io in questo caso mi vergognerei di più ad essere Olandese.


----------



## Traccia (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Roma in stato d'assedio.* Dopo le scene di devastazione di ieri sera a Campo de' Fiori, *i teppisti al seguito del Feyenoord* per la gara di Europa League di stasera contro la formazione di Rudi Garcia *sono tornati a seminare il panico* nel pomeriggio di oggi. *Ad essere presa d'assalto stavolta è stata la celeberrima Piazza di Spagna,* uno dei luoghi della Capitale più conosciuti al mondo. *Bottiglie  rotte in terra, scritte sui muri, atti di vandalismo vari tra cui lo  scoppio di alcune bombe carta nella restaurata Fontana della Barcaccia*, con la polizia costretta ad intervenire con ripetute cariche per disperdere gli ultras olandesi.
> 
> Dopo gli incidenti di ieri sera, con un bilancio pesante di persone fermate, di cui 23 arrestate, *sale  a livello esponenziale il rischio di ulteriori momenti di tensione in  avvicinamento alla gara di stasera dell'Olimpico. Sono attesi infatti  circa 6500 hoolingans in arrivo da Rotterdam, 1500 in più di quelli  attesi e molti sprovvisti di biglietto.* La Questura di Roma,  oltre ad imporre il divieto (bellamente ignorato dai sostenitori ospiti)  di vendere bevande alcoliche fino alle 24 di oggi, ha predisposto un  servizio d'ordine con 1300 agenti a cui vanno aggiunti i circa 700  steward messi a disposizione dalla Roma. La tensione cresce col passare  delle ore e il timore che le due tifoserie possano entrare pesantemente  in contatto, approfittando anche dell'oscurità che calerà tra qualche  ora sulla Capitale, è fortissimo.
> 
> http://www.calciomercato.com/news/u...-senza-fine-devastata-piazza-di-spagna-749573


sto ancora rintanata in ufficio per evitare il macello in centro...che schifo...:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

e dove cazzo vorremmo andare... in Libia? Non sappiamo nemmeno stroncare chi devasta il centro storico della città più bella del mondo. Già tutti rilasciati, nemmeno un giorno di galera, complimenti.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> e dove cazzo vorremmo andare... in Libia? Non sappiamo nemmeno stroncare chi devasta il centro storico della città più bella del mondo. Già tutti rilasciati, nemmeno un giorno di galera, complimenti.


E vabbè dai...so cose che succedono...DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI,non come quel fascistello di oscuro...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè dai...so cose che succedono...DOBBIAMO ESSERE GARANTISTI,non come quel fascistello di oscuro...


normale, quando non sa che replicare tanta gente se ne esce con fascista... ho fatto la collezione di cazzate del genere.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A piazza di spagna è un disastro.E allora dedica questo post,a Zod,che dice che questo paese è un grande paese.Cosa ho sempre scritto io?che questo paese è un paese di merda dove chiunque si sente in diritto di fare uno scempio simile....in polonia i tifosi della lazio per molto meno si sono fatti giornate di galera....MI VERGOGNO DI ESSERE ITALIANO.


Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.

Di sicuro a Bolzano certe cose non possono accadere...:sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.
> ...


Ma chi cazzo ci va a Bolzano, porca puttana Conte. Ma che cazzo dici, chi ci viene a Vicenza, gli holligans de che? Del Treviso? Ma te ne vai a fare in culo o no con ste menate da terrone del nord est?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Roma in stato d'assedio.* Dopo le scene di devastazione di ieri sera a Campo de' Fiori, *i teppisti al seguito del Feyenoord* per la gara di Europa League di stasera contro la formazione di Rudi Garcia *sono tornati a seminare il panico* nel pomeriggio di oggi. *Ad essere presa d'assalto stavolta è stata la celeberrima Piazza di Spagna,* uno dei luoghi della Capitale più conosciuti al mondo. *Bottiglie  rotte in terra, scritte sui muri, atti di vandalismo vari tra cui lo  scoppio di alcune bombe carta nella restaurata Fontana della Barcaccia*, con la polizia costretta ad intervenire con ripetute cariche per disperdere gli ultras olandesi.
> 
> Dopo gli incidenti di ieri sera, con un bilancio pesante di persone fermate, di cui 23 arrestate, *sale  a livello esponenziale il rischio di ulteriori momenti di tensione in  avvicinamento alla gara di stasera dell'Olimpico. Sono attesi infatti  circa 6500 hoolingans in arrivo da Rotterdam, 1500 in più di quelli  attesi e molti sprovvisti di biglietto.* La Questura di Roma,  oltre ad imporre il divieto (bellamente ignorato dai sostenitori ospiti)  di vendere bevande alcoliche fino alle 24 di oggi, ha predisposto un  servizio d'ordine con 1300 agenti a cui vanno aggiunti i circa 700  steward messi a disposizione dalla Roma. La tensione cresce col passare  delle ore e il timore che le due tifoserie possano entrare pesantemente  in contatto, approfittando anche dell'oscurità che calerà tra qualche  ora sulla Capitale, è fortissimo.
> 
> http://www.calciomercato.com/news/u...-senza-fine-devastata-piazza-di-spagna-749573


Nel lontano 1988 sono stato a Utrecht, nel 1992 ho suonato a Delft, e Alkmar.
Nel 1992 ho potuto visitare la bellissima floriade.

Nel 1992 avendo avanzato un paio di giorni andai ad Amsterdam per il compleanno della regina.

La festa che non fanno!

E io ero preoccupato assai per le immondizie.

Il giorno dopo arrivarono con ruspe e mezzi pesanti: ora del pomeriggio Amsterdam era pulitissima, sai com'è c'era la festa della regina...

Ahn, dimenticavo, fui colpito ad Amsterdam dalla visione dei poliziotti a cavallo e mi dissi:

Speremo in bene che qua siamo nella terra della tolleranza....

E' Roma che si fa mettere in ginocchio da 4 cialtroni di tifosi.

Pensa solo a quando ci sarà l'attacco dell'Isis il 3 aprile 2015 a cosa capita.

Occhio al 3 aprile; ho profetato.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo ci va a Bolzano, porca puttana Conte. Ma che cazzo dici, chi ci viene a Vicenza, gli holligans de che? Del Treviso? Ma te ne vai a fare in culo o no con ste menate da terrone del nord est?


Sai che stamattina hanno incatenato i nomadi a Vicenza?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che stamattina hanno incatenato i nomadi a Vicenza?


...

Il problema è che ai ceppi non ci mettono te.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Il problema è che ai ceppi non ci mettono te.


No perchè io pago le bollette elettriche.
I nomadi no.

Quindi....
Staccata energia e loro si incatenano per protesta...

Speriamo che arrivi Stacchio anche da loro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*MA*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.
> ...


E certo....la prossima partita è Vicenza- feyonoord no?Possibile che devi sempre renderti ridicolo a tutto il forum?:rotfl::rotfl: Possibile che a 46 anni non riesci a scrivere qualcosa di appena sensato?E vabbè se il Bolazano va in seria a,e giochera l'europa league ne riparleremo,ascolta vai a suonare l'organo in chiesa...qui siamo fra i grandi....vai va....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.
> ...


Amico uligano, il paragone non sta in piedi, mi spiace.

http://www.leggo.it/NEWS/MILANO/mil...nter_saint_etienne_calcio/notizie/972149.shtm

http://www.ilsecoloxix.it/p/genova/2010/10/13/AMdwUz8D-scontri_chiedera_italia.shtml

Eh, signora mia, certe cose possono succedere *solo *a Roma.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No perchè io pago le bollette elettriche.
> I nomadi no.
> 
> Quindi....
> ...


Ah, quindi non è che a Vicenza hanno incatenato i nomadi, tipo Venezia coi mori. Si sono incantenati, capirai. Ma mica capita solo a Vicenza. Ma io vorrei anche dire, no?, con tutti sti cazzo di rom che girano pure lì in quel paesello di sfigati e mentecatti dove abiti, ma possibile che nessuno di sti stronzi, magari avvinazzato, drogato o quant'altro, ti scambia per un bambino, anche se brutto come la morte e un po' malformato, e ti rapisce? No eh?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, quindi non è che a Vicenza hanno incatenato i nomadi, tipo Venezia coi mori. Si sono incantenati, capirai. Ma mica capita solo a Vicenza. Ma io vorrei anche dire, no?, con tutti sti cazzo di rom che girano pure lì in quel paesello di sfigati e mentecatti dove abiti, ma possibile che nessuno di sti stronzi, magari avvinazzato, drogato o quant'altro, ti scambia per un bambino, anche se brutto come la morte e un po' malformato, e ti rapisce? No eh?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei proprio un pezzo di merda:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Amico uligano, il paragone non sta in piedi, mi spiace.
> 
> http://www.leggo.it/NEWS/MILANO/mil...nter_saint_etienne_calcio/notizie/972149.shtm
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, quindi non è che a Vicenza hanno incatenato i nomadi, tipo Venezia coi mori. Si sono incantenati, capirai. Ma mica capita solo a Vicenza. Ma io vorrei anche dire, no?, con tutti sti cazzo di rom che girano pure lì in quel paesello di sfigati e mentecatti dove abiti, ma possibile che nessuno di sti stronzi, magari avvinazzato, drogato o quant'altro, ti scambia per un bambino, anche se brutto come la morte e un po' malformato, e ti rapisce? No eh?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei proprio un pezzo di merda:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, ma:



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che stamattina *hanno incatenato i nomadi a Vicenza?*


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io in questo caso mi vergognerei di più ad essere Olandese.


Ma che cazzo capisci tu. Non ti manco vergogni da solo di esistere, figurati.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che stamattina *hanno incatenato i nomadi a Vicenza*?





contepinceton ha detto:


> No perchè io pago le bollette elettriche.
> I nomadi no.
> 
> Quindi....
> ...



no, cosi, tanto per dire


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.
> ...


ma Genova e Milano dove cazzo sono? Serbi e Croati lassù hanno dettato legge, eppure Roma era lontana.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma Genova e Milano dove cazzo sono? Serbi e Croati lassù hanno dettato legge, eppure Roma era lontana.


Serbi e Croati a Bolzano?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, quindi non è che a Vicenza hanno incatenato i nomadi, tipo Venezia coi mori. Si sono incantenati, capirai. Ma mica capita solo a Vicenza. Ma io vorrei anche dire, no?, con tutti sti cazzo di rom che girano pure lì in quel paesello di sfigati e mentecatti dove abiti, ma possibile che nessuno di sti stronzi, magari avvinazzato, drogato o quant'altro, ti scambia per un bambino, anche se brutto come la morte e un po' malformato, e ti rapisce? No eh?


NO perchè sanno che io sto con Stacchio!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Amico uligano, il paragone non sta in piedi, mi spiace.
> 
> http://www.leggo.it/NEWS/MILANO/mil...nter_saint_etienne_calcio/notizie/972149.shtm
> 
> ...


Il problema è che se le fanno gli italiani a Belgrado vedi quel che capita no?


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è che se le fanno gli italiani a Belgrado vedi quel che capita no?


Che c'entra Belgrado ora, che sta in Serbia?



contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.*
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.*
> ...


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.
> ...



forse perché a roma succedono delle cose, arrivano persone, si ospitano partite, eventi ecc.
mentre in altri posti, tipo bolzano (abbasso le merdose regioni a statuto speciale) o dove stai tu, non succede nulla.
la differenza è semplice.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Serbi e Croati a Bolzano?


dai, non far finta di non capire... dicevi che certe cose capitano solo a Roma... le stesse cose sono capitate anche nelle città del nord.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Che c'entra Belgrado ora, che sta in Serbia?


Ho immaginato i tifosi italiani che vanno a fare casino a Belgrado, capitale della Serbia...
E il servizio di polizia che cosa fa...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse perché a roma succedono delle cose, arrivano persone, si ospitano partite, eventi ecc.
> mentre in altri posti, tipo bolzano (abbasso le merdose regioni a statuto speciale) o dove stai tu, non succede nulla.
> la differenza è semplice.


Ma io adoro il posto dove sto, proprio perchè non capita nulla di male no?
Casomai a me dispiace di dover contribuire con le me tasse a pagare i danni che subiscono altre città...

Capisci a me...

Co se tocca i schei...

La consapevolezza che sistemeranno piazza di Spagna con i me schei questo mi fa mooooolto male...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai, non far finta di non capire... dicevi che certe cose capitano solo a Roma... le stesse cose sono capitate anche nelle città del nord.


No non è che faccio finta, sono andato a documentarmi...io non so nulla del pianeta calcio...


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho immaginato i tifosi italiani che vanno a fare casino a Belgrado, capitale della Serbia...
> E il servizio di polizia che cosa fa...


Non sequitur


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io adoro il posto dove sto, proprio perchè non capita nulla di male no?
> Casomai a me dispiace di dover contribuire con le me tasse a pagare i danni che subiscono altre città...
> 
> Capisci a me...
> ...


non capita manco niente di bene, non capita niente e basta.
se ti piace meglio per te.
per quanto riguarda le tasse, non conosco nemmeno una persona cui piaccia pagarle.
alla fine quanto pagherai mai.
i tuoi soldi sai che cambieranno.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

che poi lavori per le chiese e parli pure di tasse.
ma porca miseria.
chiedi la cittadinanza in vaticano, così pigli due piccioni con una fava. 
fuori dall'italia e niente tasse, lontanissimo da roma.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non sequitur


:scared:


Paura il latino


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non è che faccio finta, sono andato a documentarmi...io non so nulla del pianeta calcio...


Tu non sai nulla di un cazzo, Conte.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mi avevano sempre detto che studiare musica rende intelligenti. Ma è vero che ci sono sempre eccezioni alla regola


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> Paura il latino


Rivalutiamolo su Rieducational Channel


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> che poi lavori per le chiese e parli pure di tasse.
> ma porca miseria.
> chiedi la cittadinanza in vaticano, così pigli due piccioni con una fava.
> fuori dall'italia e niente tasse, lontanissimo da roma.


Mi sto organizzando per la Repubblica di San Marino no?



drusilla ha detto:


> Mi avevano sempre detto che studiare musica rende intelligenti. Ma è vero che ci sono sempre eccezioni alla regola


Pensa che mi mandarono in conservatorio perchè io ahimè...imparavo in due mesi quello che i normali imparavano in do anni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non sai nulla di un cazzo, Conte.


Sul pianeta calcio concordo...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sto organizzando per la Repubblica di San Marino no?


Ciao Eccelso!!Ma avrai visto come e'stata massacrata la Repubblica...non e' piu'come una volta.
Pero' rifare la Repubblica Cispadana,con una bella cortina di ferro dopo Scaricalasino...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu confondi spesso la tua città: Roma del sindaco Marino, con l'Italia.
> E appunto certe cose possono succedere solo a Roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma siccome tu vivi a Roma, immagini che tutta l'Italia sia così.
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo ci va a Bolzano, porca puttana Conte. Ma che cazzo dici, chi ci viene a Vicenza, gli holligans de che? Del Treviso? Ma te ne vai a fare in culo o no con ste menate da terrone del nord est?


che cazzata Conte.
Due settimane fa nel derby Cremonese - Mantova, c'è stato un accoltellato. e i centri sociali, il sabato successivo, hanno devastato la città, in una guerriglia assai peggiore di quella di ieri. Solo che a Cremona non esistono fontane del bernini, ma solo banche popolari e quindi non gliene è fregato un cazzo a nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Eccelso!!Ma avrai visto come e'stata massacrata la Repubblica...non e' piu'come una volta.
> Pero' rifare la Repubblica Cispadana,con una bella cortina di ferro dopo Scaricalasino...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Si ho ben visto una desolazione unica...


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> che cazzata Conte.
> Due settimane fa nel derby Cremonese - Mantova, c'è stato un accoltellato. e i centri sociali, il sabato successivo, hanno devastato la città, in una guerriglia assai peggiore di quella di ieri. *Solo che a Cremona non esistono fontane del bernini, ma solo banche popolari* e quindi non gliene è fregato un cazzo a nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> che cazzata Conte.
> Due settimane fa nel derby Cremonese - Mantova, c'è stato un accoltellato. e i centri sociali, il sabato successivo, hanno devastato la città, in una guerriglia assai peggiore di quella di ieri. Solo che a Cremona non esistono fontane del bernini, ma solo banche popolari e quindi non gliene è fregato un cazzo a nessuno.


E la polizia che fa? Niente?
Io ho solo sti ricordi qui...

Nel lontano 1988, non mi ricordo come mai, ma prendevo il treno alla sera della domenica per andare all'università e sovente c'era casino per i tifosi...

Ricordo una partita vicenza brescia...
Insomma il treno parte con tutta sta gentaglia qui, e vicino a me ci stava una ragazza veneziana spaventatissima, che era stata nel pomeriggio dalle amiche a San Bonifacio...le dissi, chi se ne frega di Bologna...ti accompagno a casa...non sei brutta no?

Il treno parte...ahimè appena uscito dalla stazione qualcuno tira il freno di emergenza...il treno si ferma e sui binari c'erano i tifosi nemici...e giù sassate...

Ci nascondemmo sotto i sedili...così potevo slongare le man in santa pace...

Poi scendemmo...e mi ricordo che un mona mi tirò per la giacchetta...e io gli feci da massiccio e incazzato...ma perdio...

Nessun sasso mi colpì perchè essendo nano volavano sopra di me...

La polizia NON FECE NULLA.

Mi ricordo che protestai dicendo...ora bisognerebbe che portassero in caserma i sassatori...e che poi fosse addebitato loro il costo del treno...perchè come fu ridotto quel treno...

Io non me ne intendo, ma so che in Inghilterra la signora Tatcher, fu peggio dei nazisti contro quei tifosi, e li debellò.

Questo so...

Anzi mi dissero che era colpa mia che non dovevo salire su quel treno...

Ma da non credere eh?

( Però la ragazza veneziana fu molto carina con me...e ci sentiamo ancora oggi...)

Speta però a Cremona in cattedrale ci sta un organo che è la fine del mondo...

E ci stava pure una chiaccheratissima scuola di paleografia musicale, gestita da un ginecologo...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> che cazzata Conte.
> Due settimane fa nel derby Cremonese - Mantova, c'è stato un accoltellato. e i centri sociali, il sabato successivo, hanno devastato la città, in una guerriglia assai peggiore di quella di ieri. Solo che a Cremona non esistono fontane del bernini, ma solo banche popolari e quindi non gliene è fregato un cazzo a nessuno.


:inlove:


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

tutti preoccupati per l'imminente attacco delle armate del Saladino, e arrivano quattro vichinghi a farci il culo... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*

Adesso la colpa è della ps?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Managgia la puttana.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Vedi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E la polizia che fa? Niente?
> Io ho solo sti ricordi qui...
> 
> Nel lontano 1988, non mi ricordo come mai, ma prendevo il treno alla sera della domenica per andare all'università e sovente c'era casino per i tifosi...
> ...


Vedi conte,se tu fossi un uomo mediamente intelligente io proverei anche a spiegarti perchè la polizia non può far niente.....!Ti parlerei di regole di ingaggio bislacche,ti spiegherei di volontà politiche,di resistenza passiva,ma TU NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO,e allora a che serve erudirti?tu forse sai suonare un organo,per il resto tabula rasa.Quindi io a cosa ti posso spiegare?che fra l'altro la musica di chiesa mi fa anche cagare?e allora tu continua a renderti ridicolo,che a me fa pure piacere....e sei tu sei bilaureato...io ho 20 master....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

*la barcaccia...*

porca puttana.
Massa di idioti senza cervello.
Bestie.
Ci sono cose che non sono solo cose.
Sono, rappresentano la cultura, la storia di un popolo, oltre ad essere opere d'arte.
Nella fattispecie la testimonianza del genio di Bernini che riuscì a fare una fontana dove l'acqua non aveva pressione sufficente.
E questa è gente che per trovarsi il culo ha bisogno del navigatore.


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Quelli de ilmeteo.it non si sono fatti sfuggire l'occasione



:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi conte,se tu fossi un uomo mediamente intelligente io proverei anche a spiegarti perchè la polizia non può far niente.....!Ti parlerei di regole di ingaggio bislacche,ti spiegherei di volontà politiche,di resistenza passiva,ma TU NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO,e allora a che serve erudirti?tu forse sai suonare un organo,per il resto tabula rasa.Quindi io a cosa ti posso spiegare?che fra l'altro la musica di chiesa mi fa anche cagare?e allora tu continua a renderti ridicolo,che a me fa pure piacere....e sei tu sei bilaureato...io ho 20 master....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


PIù che altro oramai hai imparato che io non credo ad una sola parola delle chiacchere con cui quelli come te si riempiono la bocca...

Io guardo a Stacchio...
Lui i fatti li ha fatti...

Beata ignoranza polentona che non ti fa credere ad una sola parola delle belle parole che quelli come te sanno fare...

Poi quando capitano i casini, si scansano le responsabilità e si fa mucci mucci...non sapevo, non c'ero, non avevo capito la situazione ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...

I fatti sono che sono tutte bocche da mantenere a ufa.

Questi sono i fatti.

QUESTO SONO.

«Non volevo un processo contro la polizia ma chiedevo giustizia». Riccardo Welponer, 34 anni, non usa toni trionfalistici al termine del processo che lo vedeva vittima di un'aggressione compiuta dai poliziotti un paio di anni fa.
Ieri poco dopo le 17, gli agenti della Questura di Vicenza, Adriano Davì, 52 anni e Luca Prioli, 44, sono stati condannati a due anni e due mesi di carcere con pena sospesa per le lesioni provocate al veronese oltre che per la violenza privata. I due sono stati anche interdetti dai pubblici uffici per cinque anni. Il giudice Giuditta Silvestrini, già in servizio in tribunale a Verona, ha poi disposto una provvisionale immediatamente esecutiva di 5.000 euro per la vittima, assistita dall'avvocato Monica Rizzi. Insieme ai due agenti, pagherà anche il ministero dell'Interno chiamato in causa in qualità di responsabile civile dalla stessa legale di Welponer.
Al termine della requisitoria durata due ore, il procuratore di Mantova, Nino Condorelli (anche lui già sostituto a Verona) ha chiesto la stessa pena poi inflitta dal tribunale. Sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, si era sintonizzata anche la legale di parte civile che, durante la sua arringa, ha evidenziato come le dichiarazioni di Welponer erano confermate dalla documentazione sanitaria delle ferite riportate nell'aggressione. L'avvocato Rizzi ha fatto riferimento alla consulenza svolta dalla dottoressa Federica Bortolotti e disposta dalla procura di Mantova. Il difensore dei due agenti, l'avvocato Andrea Baldo di Vicenza, ha insistito sulle incogruenze tra quanto dichiarato dai testi e ciò che aveva raccontato la vittima. E pensare che la situazione ieri mattina in aula a Mantova non era apparsa molto tranquilla. In aula, erano arrivati anche una ventina di colleghi dei due agenti di cui solo uno, Prioli, era presente. Il procuratore ha chiamato tre carabinieri per mantenere ordine in aula ma non c'è stato bisogno di interventi perchè l'udienza si è svolta in un clima sereno.
Si è concluso così il processo di primo grado per l'aggressione, avvenuta Bagnolo di San Vito di Mantova il 21 novembre 2012 sull'autostrada del Brennero.
A parere dell'accusa, il veronese a bordo del suo furgone fu costretto a fermarsi in una piazzola di sosta dell'A22 dagli agenti vicentini in borghese, in viaggio a bordo di una Renault Laguna verso la Calabria dove stavano scortando un pentito. La sua colpa? Non aveva fatto passare l'auto dei poliziotti. E così gli agenti, secondo il capo d'imputazione, «si affiancavano al furgone» di Welponer, nipote di Nadir Welponer già esponente politico di spicco della sinistra veronese, e dopo averlo superato lo precedevano con «improvvise e ripetute frenate e accelerazioni» e così «impedendogli di proseguire la marcia». L'accusa di violenza privata è aggravata dai futili motivi perchè la lite era nata per fatti connessi alla circolazione stradale e con abuso dei poteri degli stessi agenti. I poliziotti in borghese avevano poi picchiato Welponer, «colpendolo ripetutamente con i calci al costato, all'addome, ai testicoli e pugni al volto nonchè sbattendogli violentemente la testa contro il guard rail». Il giovane riportò ferite guarite dopo una quarantina di giorni. Ieri la condanna dei suoi aggressori.
Giampaolo Chavan


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> PIù che altro oramai hai imparato che io non credo ad una sola parola delle chiacchere con cui quelli come te si riempiono la bocca...
> 
> Io guardo a Stacchio...
> Lui i fatti li ha fatti...
> ...


Come se invece la Minetti e Bossi Jr si fossero sudati lo stipendio. 
Marò


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

Che pezzi di merda quei Olandesi....


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fatti sono che sono tutte bocche da mantenere a ufa.
> 
> Questi sono i fatti.



non è che ce la passiamo benissimo però, dai, datti una mossa.
a lavorare, cammina. :sonar:

seriamente, lavori con l'istituzione più parassita della storia, chissà se mai te l'hanno pure fatto uno straccio di fattura o quel che è.
che modo dello stracazzo di denigrare il lavoro altrui.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che pezzi di merda quei Olandesi....



eratò, ti voglio bene, non sono gli "olandesi".
sono un ristretto gruppo di teste di cazzo, ignoranti come sacchi di patate.
gli ultras sono un problema serio, come pure è un problema non riuscire (come paese) a gestire niente.


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eratò, ti voglio bene, non sono gli "olandesi".
> sono un ristretto gruppo di teste di cazzo, ignoranti come sacchi di patate.
> gli ultras sono un problema serio, come pure è un problema non riuscire (come paese) a gestire niente.


Sono idioti e violenti: il peggio del peggio.
E questo a ogni latitudine.


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eratò, ti voglio bene, non sono gli "olandesi".
> sono un ristretto gruppo di teste di cazzo, ignoranti come sacchi di patate.
> gli ultras sono un problema serio, come pure è un problema non riuscire (come paese) a gestire niente.


Figurati...non è  un fatto di nazionalità.L'ho scritto spontaneo come mi è venuto dopo aver visto un video inerente.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che ce la passiamo benissimo però, dai, datti una mossa.
> a lavorare, cammina. :sonar:
> 
> seriamente, lavori con l'istituzione più parassita della storia, chissà se mai te l'hanno pure fatto uno straccio di fattura o quel che è.
> che modo dello stracazzo di denigrare il lavoro altrui.


Non solo la fattura, ma versano tutti i contributi.
Tutto in regola my darling.

Saranno stati anche parassiti, ma costruivano scuole e ospedali quando lo stato non faceva niente.

SIamo nel 2015, un secolo fa moriva San Giovanni Bosco: un nome a caso.

E sono in regola con questo motto:
" Non possiamo predicare la giustizia sociale e poi venire meno ai nostri doveri!"

Se le cose non le sai...Taci.

Parli per luoghi comuni.

E che parlino tutti gli italiani nati negli anni trenta che han potuto studiare a gratis grazie alla Chiesa.

Perfino mio padre ha potuto fare le scuole medie, grazie alle scuole parrocchiali.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eratò, ti voglio bene, non sono gli "olandesi".
> sono un ristretto gruppo di teste di cazzo, ignoranti come sacchi di patate.
> gli ultras sono un problema serio, come pure è un problema non riuscire (come paese) a gestire niente.


Ripeto la signora Tatcher...li conciò per le feste i suoi...

Con una premessa: sono due sistemi diversi, culture diverse e pertanto non si può fare copia e incolla alle soluzioni trovate oltre la Manica; è possibile comunque trarne ispirazione. Il presidente del Coni Malago auspica che questo venga fatto: “Basta vedere quello che ha fatto la Thatcher con gli hooligans. Punto. Questo bisogna fare. Io non legifero, auspico che questo avvenga”. E allora, andiamo a rivedere cosa fece l’ex primo Ministro britannico a partire dalla metà degli anni 80′, anni intervallati da tragedie consumatesi proprio negli stadi.

Margaret Thatcher contro gli Hooligans: i provvedimenti dal 1989

La grande repressione iniziò con i 39 morti dell’Heysel e una squadra inglese, il Liverpool, coinvolta. Fu l’anno dello Sporting Events Act che andò a limitare il quantitativo di alcolici venduti e consumabili su treni e pullman (e non solo) che trasportavano i tifosi, per ridurne il consumo all’interno degli stadi. Anno successivo, altro provvedimento: il Public Order Act. Questo permise di tenere lontani dagli impianti quei tifosi ritenuti violenti dalla magistratura grazie all’obbligo di firma nelle stazioni di polizia. Da quel momento, inoltre, era possibile fermare anche chi fosse ritenuto potenzialmente violento in quanto aveva tenuto comportamenti o compiuto atti definiti allarmanti. Per avere un’altra accelerata verso la dura repressione si attese un’altra tragedia, quella di Hillsborough dell’aprile 1989 in cui morirono 96 tifosi del Liverpool rimasi schiacciati nella calca che si era venuta a formare.

Fu adottato il Football Spectators Act che proibiva l’accesso agli stadi al di fuori del territorio inglese e del Galles per quei tifosi già condannati per reati da stadio. A differenza della task force istituita qui in Italia nel novembre 2013 che ancora oggi mi domando a cosa serva e quale ne sia la reale efficacia, lì crearono una squadra speciale interna a Scotland Yard: La National Crime Intelligence Service Football Unit. Ma importante fu continuare l’inasprimento delle sanzioni e l’adozione di misure anche dopo l’era Margaret Thatcher; fu il momento del Football Offences Act del 1991 che conferiva alla polizia il potere di arrestare e far processare per direttissima i tifosi anche solo per uso di linguaggio osceno.

Si è passati poi per l’obbligo di ristrutturazione degli impianti imposto alle società, per l’individuazione dei responsabili facinorosi grazie all’utilizzo delle telecamere a circuito chiuso poste negli stadi e per il divieto alle società di avere rapporti con i propri tifosi. Altro punto da noi molto discusso.
Ecco come Margaret Thatcher ha sconfitto gli Hooligans: le critiche

Ma non sono mancate dure critiche al modello Thatcher, come quella rivolta dallo storico John Foot dalle pagine del Manifesto, nel 2007: “La signora Thatcher non ha avuto nulla a che fare con la sconfitta degli hooligans in Inghilterra. Odiava il calcio e non ne capiva granché. Lei era parte del problema, non della sua soluzione”.

Lo storico britannico scatta poi una fotografia della difficile, quanto criticabile, situazione che si era venuta a creare in quel tempo negli stadi: “Tutti i tifosi iniziarono ad essere trattati come dei criminali. Negli stadi, alcuni già vecchi e pericolosi di loro, furono erette barriere di metallo. Qui, in spazi strettissimi, venivano relegati i tifosi. Seguire la propria squadra in trasferta era diventato come stare in uno zoo”.

Furono commessi degli errori e diverse decisioni appaiono ancora oggi criticabili. Ma si decise di agire e risolvere un problema radicato. Partire da qui sarebbe già un successo. A proposito, ti consiglio di scaricare la mia inchiesta «Da Chi Sono Pagati (davvero) Gli Arbitri Italiani?». Lascia la mail nel box sulla destra: è completamente gratuita per i lettori del blog.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Figurati...non è  un fatto di nazionalità.L'ho scritto spontaneo come mi è venuto dopo aver visto un video inerente.


si rimane sbigottiti perché stiamo parlando di un paese ricco e evoluto... ma queste minoranze evidentemente sono della stessa corda di una parte molto estremista e xenofoba che loro hanno da anni. Ma sembra il loro Governo lo stia prendendo un po sul ridere, come fece la Gran Bretagna per anni.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> si rimane sbigottiti perché stiamo parlando di un paese ricco e evoluto... ma queste minoranze evidentemente sono della stessa corda di una parte molto estremista e xenofoba che loro hanno da anni. Ma sembra il loro Governo lo stia prendendo un po sul ridere, come fece la Gran Bretagna per anni.


L'Olanda xenofoba?
Ma fammi il piacere...

Ma ci sei mai stata ad Amsterdam?

NOn penso che esista in tutta europa una città più multietnica e multirazziale...

L'Olanda per antonomasia è la patria della tolleranza.

Casomai a buon diritto il loro governo può ridere del nostro.

Tu vai ad Amsterdam 
http://www.festadelre.it/koningsdag-il-giorno-del-re/

E poi vedi che cosa è un servizio d'ordine efficace e organizzato...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sono idioti e violenti: il peggio del peggio.
> *E questo a ogni latitudine*.


non è vero... distinguiamo, il "tifo" che esporta violenza organizzata a casa d'altri col dichiarato intento di sfasciare tutto, è un fenomeno che non avviene nei paesi latini. E' tipico del nord Europa, le "firm" famose come quelle del Chelsea o West Ham sono conosciute dalle polizie di tutta Europa. E anche gli olandesi sono parecchio famosi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è vero... distinguiamo, il "tifo" che esporta violenza organizzata a casa d'altri col dichiarato intento di sfasciare tutto, è un fenomeno che non avviene nei paesi latini. E' tipico del nord Europa, le "firm" famose come quelle del Chelsea o West Ham sono conosciute dalle polizie di tutta Europa. E anche gli olandesi sono parecchio famosi.



E se si sanno ste cose perchè non si sono presi provvedimenti prima della partita?
Come è possibile che sta gente possa andare in giro per una città come Roma a sfasciare tutto e non succeda a loro niente?

Mentre se i nostri vanno da loro...e solo buttano una carta a terra...arriva il gendarme a cavallo?

Se non li avessi visti con i miei occhi non te ne parlerei...


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> si rimane sbigottiti perché stiamo parlando di un paese ricco e evoluto... ma queste minoranze evidentemente sono della stessa corda di una parte molto estremista e xenofoba che loro hanno da anni. *Ma sembra il loro Governo lo stia prendendo un po sul ridere, come fece la Gran Bretagna per anni.
> 
> *




Questo sicuramente...E immagina quante se ne sarebbero dette se fossero stati degli ultras italiani a farlo in Olanda o in Gran Bratagna.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se si sanno ste cose perchè non si sono presi provvedimenti prima della partita?
> Come è possibile che sta gente possa andare in giro per una città come Roma a sfasciare tutto e non succeda a loro niente?
> 
> Mentre se i nostri vanno da loro...e solo buttano una carta a terra...arriva il gendarme a cavallo?
> ...


perchè evidentemente il polpo del ministero responsabile tra le altre cose dell'ordine pubblico e il prefetto hanno lavorato a cazzo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è vero... distinguiamo, il "tifo" che esporta violenza organizzata a casa d'altri col dichiarato intento di sfasciare tutto, è un fenomeno che non avviene nei paesi latini. E' tipico del nord Europa, le "firm" famose come quelle del Chelsea o West Ham sono conosciute dalle polizie di tutta Europa. E anche gli olandesi sono parecchio famosi.


Secondo me pure Genny o come si chiama è parecchio noto.


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'Olanda xenofoba?
> Ma fammi il piacere...
> 
> Ma ci sei mai stata ad Amsterdam?
> ...


Ho amici che lavorano e vivono in Olanda.Non generalizziamo.Avranno una buona organizzazione ma non proprio tutti son tolleranti.In tutti i paesi ci sta chi è più tollerante e chi meno...


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'Olanda xenofoba?
> Ma fammi il piacere...
> 
> Ma ci sei mai stata ad Amsterdam?
> ...


Pvv, Wilders e Pim Fortuyn ... vedi tu.
Sicuramente minoritari, ma esistono  (o esistevano)


----------



## Alessandra (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'Olanda xenofoba?
> Ma fammi il piacere...
> 
> Ma ci sei mai stata ad Amsterdam?
> ...


Ma che hai scritto? 
Suvvia,  leggi bene .
QUESTE MINORANZE. ....

dove sta scritto Olanda? ???


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non solo la fattura, ma versano tutti i contributi.
> Tutto in regola my darling.
> 
> Saranno stati anche parassiti, ma costruivano scuole e ospedali quando lo stato non faceva niente.
> ...


la chiesa è una ladra che la metà basta, e infatti non paga un bel niente.
ma giustamente mica si morde la mano di chi ti dà da mangiare.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto la signora Tatcher...li conciò per le feste i suoi...
> 
> Con una premessa: sono due sistemi diversi, culture diverse e pertanto non si può fare copia e incolla alle soluzioni trovate oltre la Manica; è possibile comunque trarne ispirazione. Il presidente del Coni Malago auspica che questo venga fatto: “Basta vedere quello che ha fatto la Thatcher con gli hooligans. Punto. Questo bisogna fare. Io non legifero, auspico che questo avvenga”. E allora, andiamo a rivedere cosa fece l’ex primo Ministro britannico a partire dalla metà degli anni 80′, anni intervallati da tragedie consumatesi proprio negli stadi.
> 
> ...


sono per la tolleranza zero, non c'è bisogno di copia incolla.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> PIù che altro oramai hai imparato che io non credo ad una sola parola delle chiacchere con cui quelli come te si riempiono la bocca...
> 
> Io guardo a Stacchio...
> Lui i fatti li ha fatti...
> ...



Chiacchere?e non sono certo io quello che fa il bullo nelle piazze di paese....!Non sono io quello che ha gridato a tutto il forum che poteva dimostrare come il tuba ficcasse il naso nel privato,non sono io che ha mandato tutti a cagare salvo poi tornare con la coda fra le gambe,non sono io che per farsi riammettere in questo posto ha fatto scrivere all'admin dalla moglie....QUELLO SEI TU!Fra me e te c'è la differenza che passa fra un kinder bueno e un pezzo di merda...e tu sei il pezzo di merda.Fatti una cultura e poi provo a spiegarti a cosa sono le regole di ingaggio,il ruolo del prefetto,del questore,la gestione dell'ordine pubblico,adesso vai in chiesa a strimpellare...vai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Secondo me pure Genny o come si chiama è parecchio noto.


ma non va a sfasciare la statua di Nelson a Trafalgar Square.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> si rimane sbigottiti perché stiamo parlando di un paese ricco e evoluto... ma queste minoranze evidentemente sono della stessa corda di una parte molto estremista e xenofoba che loro hanno da anni. Ma sembra il loro Governo lo stia prendendo un po sul ridere, come fece la Gran Bretagna per anni.


gli scontri prima del derby tra Ajax e Feyenoord sono un classico dell'hooliganismo europeo.

se ne sa poco al di fuori del circuito perchè lassù le firms da anni hanno l'abitudine di affrontarsi in luoghi deserti e ben lontani dallo stadio.

è una sorta di compromesso non scritto.      ma la polizia olandese conosce benissimo nomi e cognomi dei soggetti più a rischio.

è la catena di trasmissione delle informazioni e la volontà politica di agire o non agire che fa la differenza.

i laziali a Varsavia hanno "toccato con mano" la differenza,tempo fa


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non va a sfasciare la statua di Nelson a Trafalgar Square.


Da solo certamente no (e comunque dubito glielo lascerebbero fare)


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Da solo certamente no (e comunque dubito glielo lascerebbero fare)


neanche in gruppo... le bande del tifo violento che girano per l'Europa a sfasciare tutto non sono un fenomeno latino. O da bravi italiani dobbiamo sempre auto coprirci di merda anche per le cose negative che fortunatamente non ci appartengono?


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> neanche in gruppo... le bande del tifo violento che girano per l'Europa non sono un fenomeno latino. O da bravi italiani dobbiamo sempre auto coprirci di merda anche per le cose negative che fortunatamente non ci appartengono?


Da ignorante in materia, credo che gli ultras siano in media stupidi e violenti. Se i nostri vanno alle Orsoline, tanto di guadagnato.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Da ignorante in materia, credo che gli ultras siano in media stupidi e violenti. *Se i nostri vanno alle Orsoline, tanto di guadagnato*.


non ho detto questo, leggimi bene. Ho detto che i nostri idioti non vanno a casa d'altri a vandalizzare l'Europa.


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, leggimi bene. Ho detto che i nostri idioti non vanno a casa d'altri a vandalizzare l'Europa.


Mi viene il dubbio che non ci vadano perché non potrebbero comunque, ma mi fido di quello che scrivi. 
Di sicuro non si fanno molti scrupoli in Italia.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> neanche in gruppo... le bande del tifo violento che girano per l'Europa a sfasciare tutto non sono un fenomeno latino. O da bravi italiani dobbiamo sempre auto coprirci di merda anche per le cose negative che fortunatamente non ci appartengono?


le tifoserie italiane raramente hanno causato grossi problemi all'estero.

mi sovviene un Partizan-Roma di parecchi anni fa,ma sai se ti tirano i pneumatici incendiati per "stanarti" e farti accettare lo scontro,è difficile tirarsi indietro.

il grosso problema della nostre tifoserie è che sono sempre più inquinate dalla malavita organizzata


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Ascolta*



perplesso ha detto:


> le tifoserie italiane raramente hanno causato grossi problemi all'estero.
> 
> mi sovviene un Partizan-Roma di parecchi anni fa,ma sai se ti tirano i pneumatici incendiati per "stanarti" e farti accettare lo scontro,è difficile tirarsi indietro.
> 
> il grosso problema della nostre tifoserie è che sono sempre più inquinate dalla malavita organizzata



Sai qual'è il vero problema?Che alla polizia di stato,che hai funzionari impiegati in ordine pubblico si ordina di contenere,di fare resistenza passiva,al massimo cariche di alleggerimento.Se la polizia avesse caricato oggi cosa succedeva?POLIZIA FASCISTA,LA SINISTRA AVREBBE FATTO INTERROGAZIONI PARLAMENTARI,E QUI DENTRO i vari zod, minerva,e altri soggetti simili a scrivere che le cose si risolvono con il dialogo e non con la violenza.IL PROBLEMA SIAMO NOI e sono anni che scrivo sta cosa....


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi viene il dubbio che non ci vadano perché non potrebbero comunque, ma mi fido di quello che scrivi.
> Di sicuro non si fanno molti scrupoli in Italia.


no fidati, potrebbero... non si usa fare, tutto lì. Ma nemmeno in Spagna o Portogallo, si fa casino a casa propria. E comunque non si vandalizzano monumenti, di solito ci si limita agli scontri fisici.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> le tifoserie italiane raramente hanno causato grossi problemi all'estero.
> 
> mi sovviene un Partizan-Roma di parecchi anni fa,ma sai se ti tirano i pneumatici incendiati per "stanarti" e farti accettare lo scontro,è difficile tirarsi indietro.
> 
> *il grosso problema della nostre tifoserie è che sono sempre più inquinate dalla malavita organizzata*


vero, e dall'estremismo politico.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il vero problema?Che alla polizia di stato,che hai funzionari impiegati in ordine pubblico si ordina di contenere,di fare resistenza passiva,al massimo cariche di alleggerimento.Se la polizia avesse caricato oggi cosa succedeva?POLIZIA FASCISTA,LA SINISTRA AVREBBE FATTO INTERROGAZIONI PARLAMENTARI,E QUI DENTRO i vari zod, minerva,e altri soggetti simili a scrivere che le cose si risolvono con il dialogo e non con la violenza.IL PROBLEMA SIAMO NOI e sono anni che scrivo sta cosa....


in mezzo a qualche carica mi ci sono trovato,ricordo un interessante Atalanta-Dinamo Zagabria del 1990 in questo senso,quindi un'idea ce l'ho.

gli è che sembrano cercarli apposta,dei responsabili dell'ordine pubblico che non hanno messo mai piede in uno stadio in vita loro.

visto che ora governano coloro che solitamente fanno quello che dici tu,aspettiamo di vedere come si comportano in questa situazione.

ho sentito Marino straparlare di risarcimento da chiedere all'ambasciata olandese,vediamo se la cosa invece finirà nella prossima TASI/IMU/quel che l'è che dovranno pagare a giugno i romani


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in mezzo a qualche carica mi ci sono trovato,ricordo un interessante Atalanta-Dinamo Zagabria del 1990 in questo senso,quindi un'idea ce l'ho.
> 
> gli è che sembrano cercarli apposta,dei responsabili dell'ordine pubblico che non hanno messo mai piede in uno stadio in vita loro.
> 
> ...


Oddio, ma perchè mo' è di sinistra uno che fa lingua in bocca con Marchionne? :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adoro le equazioni ardite tipo se sono progre e vandali frisoni deturpano Bernini la colpa è mia
 ( non avevo gli occhiali [emoji12] [emoji12] )


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Adoro le *eqiazioni *ardite tipo se sono *progre* e vandali *frisoni deturpsmo* Bernini la colpa è mia



eh?!


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh?!


Hahaha edito...non capite il massonico[emoji12]


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Adoro le equazioni ardite tipo se sono progre e vandali frisoni deturpano Bernini la colpa è mia
> ( non avevo gli occhiali [emoji12] [emoji12] )





Dalida ha detto:


> eh?!





drusilla ha detto:


> Hahaha edito...non capite il massonico[emoji12]


 Mi traduci ?


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi traduci ?


Io sono una progresista.  Sentirmi dire che è colpa mia che gli hooligans di Rotterdam si sono permessi di spaccare la fontana del Bernini per il mio "garantismo" è assurdo come dire gli olandesi fanno schifo... lo so che è rassicurante trovare capri espiatori ma insomma così non si passa mai al livello superiore[emoji16]


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Oddio, ma perchè mo' è di sinistra uno che fa lingua in bocca con Marchionne? :carneval:


dovresti chiedere a quei 12 milioni circa che hanno votato PD in cambio di 80 euro l'anno scorso.

loro pare ci tengano a sta cosa della sinistra


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Per*

Per me è assurdo dover vedere un reparto mobile inquadrato senza poter intervenire mentre animali olandesi di merda sfasciano una fontana del bernini....punti di vista,e sinceramente mi tengo il mio.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io sono una progresista.  Sentirmi dire che è colpa mia che gli hooligans di Rotterdam si sono permessi di spaccare la fontana del Bernini per il mio "garantismo" è assurdo come dire gli olandesi fanno schifo... lo so che è rassicurante trovare capri espiatori ma insomma così non si passa mai al livello superiore[emoji16]


Ok :up: Ti quoto.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me è assurdo dover vedere un reparto mobile inquadrato senza poter intervenire mentre animali olandesi di merda sfasciano una fontana del bernini....punti di vista,e sinceramente mi tengo il mio.


Quando vogliono menano caro... ma non davanti alle telecamere. Peccato perchè gli stronzi del feyenord se le meritavano le botte, tutte.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Quando vogliono menano caro... ma non davanti alle telecamere. Peccato perchè gli stronzi del feyenord se le meritavano le botte, tutte.



Si vabbè dai adesso tira fuori il g8 di genova e abbiamo risolto il problema.Dai...


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè dai adesso tira fuori il g8 di genova e abbiamo risolto il problema.Dai...


Io non risolvo il problema dicendo: tu di più! no, tu di più! [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Dai*



drusilla ha detto:


> Io non risolvo il problema dicendo: tu di più! no, tu di più! [emoji12] [emoji12]



Infatti i problemi non si risolvono porgendo l'altra guancia....


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovresti chiedere a quei 12 milioni circa che hanno votato PD in cambio di 80 euro l'anno scorso.
> 
> loro pare ci tengano a sta cosa della sinistra


pare di si... ancora con queste storie destra-sinistra fatte apposta per inculare il prossimo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Per me è assurdo dover vedere un reparto mobile inquadrato senza poter intervenire mentre animali olandesi di merda sfasciano una fontana del bernini*....punti di vista,e sinceramente mi tengo il mio.


infatti.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti i problemi non si risolvono porgendo l'altra guancia....


Esempio: un berlusconiano da del garantista all'altra parte mi si alza il sopraciglio.  Ma l'uso delle categorie e le parole svuotate di significato e usate come bombe carta porta questo. Non se ne esce.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Esempio:* un berlusconiano* da del garantista all'altra parte mi si alza il sopraciglio.  Ma l'uso delle categorie e le parole svuotate di significato e usate come bombe carta porta questo. Non se ne esce.


orroreeee... ma esistono ancora??? Manifestatevi, creature delle tenebre :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> orroreeee... ma esistono ancora??? Manifestatevi, creature delle tenebre :carneval:


Eh si ma vivono e lottano insieme a noi[emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Esempio: un berlusconiano da del garantista all'altra parte mi si alza il sopraciglio.  Ma l'uso delle categorie e le parole svuotate di significato e usate come bombe carta porta questo. Non se ne esce.


Essere garantista è stato da sempre il suo cavallo  di battaglia, poi trasversalmente accettato anche da altri, of course


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Essere garantista è stato da sempre il suo cavallo  di battaglia, poi trasversalmente accettato anche da altri, of course


Intendevo che ognuno vorrebe il garantismo per se stessi[emoji12] poi le etichette mi hanno stufato. Se i poliziotti non hanno menato gli olandesi forse è perché si è pensato fosse il male minore davanti al opinione pubblica internazionale. Il problema dello scarso peso internazionale dell'Italia non dipende da quattro sfigati[emoji16] garantisti credo


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2015)

ma gli ubriaconi, anche se grossi, non sono più facili da abbattere? 
boh, non capisco come mai i nostri poliziotti non li hanno stesi immediatamente


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

OT

A me lascia molto più sconvolta la malasanità che c'è. 
Un pensiero alla piccola Nicole di Catania ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne , hai ragione la tragedia ha messo in luce: disorganizzazione, superficialità e scarsa professionalità ed  il problema delle cliniche private che anche se fossero efficienti non hanno reparti specialistici per unità di emergenza, il che determina il  riversarsi dei casi complicati sulle aziende ospedaliere pubbliche, una cosa piuttosto assurda.


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma gli ubriaconi, anche se grossi, non sono più facili da abbattere?
> boh, non capisco come mai i nostri poliziotti non li hanno stesi immediatamente


Se una città come Roma deve essere preparata a cose simili per una cazzo di partita, allora che non si disputi la partita. Non posso pensare che con gente che muore di fame si debbano spendere soldi pubblici per garantire che si giochi una partita senza che i tifosi distruggano il centro storico. O si ammette che è accaduto perché colti di sorpresa, oppure se ce lo si aspettava non si doveva organizzare la partita.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una città come Roma deve essere preparata a cose simili per una cazzo  di partita, allora che non si disputi la partita. Non posso pensare che  con gente che muore di fame si debbano spendere soldi pubblici per  garantire che si giochi una partita senza che i tifosi distruggano il  centro storico. O si ammette che è accaduto perché colti di sorpresa,  oppure se ce lo si aspettava non si doveva organizzare la partita.


Ma si puo' sapere come e' che tu sia cosi' penosamente imbecille da uscirtene sempre con la soluzione piu' assurda che al posto eventualmente di risolvere il problema lo aggraverebbe? Ma come cazzo fai a vivere completamente sconnesso dalla realta' come se fossi davvero quel cazzo di avatar di merda che hai e postassi direttamente da zeta reticuli invece che da Ancona, Pescara o sailcazzo quella citta' che ha l'enorme sfiga di ospitarti? Eh?


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

L'anno scorso i tifosi del Bayern hanno invaso come una marea rossa il centro di Roma pacificamente. Erano famiglie: donne bambini. Questi violenti del Feyenoord sono un problema olandese e voi italiani riuscite a prendervi carico come se fosse vostra la colpa, su dai


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente il polpo del ministero responsabile tra le altre cose dell'ordine pubblico e il prefetto hanno lavorato a cazzo.


Alla radio oggi sentivo che si scaricavano le colpe un coll'altro...

L'Olanda dice siamo onesti cittadini europei, cosa volete ci sono le mele marce...

Marino che s'incazza con il prefetto...il quale dice 1800 uomini....

Ma nessuno dei due sa che di quei 1800...1600 erano in malattia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi senti notizione...
GRA al buio...la compagnia dei magnaccioni s'è fregata i cavi elettrici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eratò ha detto:


> Ho amici che lavorano e vivono in Olanda.Non generalizziamo.Avranno una buona organizzazione ma non proprio tutti son tolleranti.In tutti i paesi ci sta chi è più tollerante e chi meno...


Sai cosa c'è là?
Un umidità che fa paura....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dalida ha detto:


> la chiesa è una ladra che la metà basta, e infatti non paga un bel niente.
> ma giustamente mica si morde la mano di chi ti dà da mangiare.


Perchè dici ladra?
E sentiamo di grazia dove e come ruba?



oscuro ha detto:


> Chiacchere?e non sono certo io quello che fa il bullo nelle piazze di paese....!Non sono io quello che ha gridato a tutto il forum che poteva dimostrare come il tuba ficcasse il naso nel privato,non sono io che ha mandato tutti a cagare salvo poi tornare con la coda fra le gambe,non sono io che per farsi riammettere in questo posto ha fatto scrivere all'admin dalla moglie....QUELLO SEI TU!Fra me e te c'è la differenza che passa fra un kinder bueno e un pezzo di merda...e tu sei il pezzo di merda.Fatti una cultura e poi provo a spiegarti a cosa sono le regole di ingaggio,il ruolo del prefetto,del questore,la gestione dell'ordine pubblico,adesso vai in chiesa a strimpellare...vai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sono io quello che vive di bufale riferite ad minchiam...
Puoi chiedere a Johannes
MIa moglie non gli ha MAI Scritto

AH già vero tu hai fatto i corsi dove ti insegnano a trasformare a furia di dei delle menzogne in verità...per sfinimento...

Ovvio che sto in chiesa a strimpellare e ho ben sentito alla radio come siete messi...tra Marino e il prefetto...

E il buio sul GRA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



free ha detto:


> ma gli ubriaconi, anche se grossi, non sono più facili da abbattere?
> boh, non capisco come mai i nostri poliziotti non li hanno stesi immediatamente


QUa ci vuole il generale patton...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dici ladra?
> E sentiamo di grazia dove e come ruba?


Ha un trattamento fiscale di favore. Già questo fa girare le balle assai.

Sei un prete?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una città come Roma deve essere preparata a cose simili per una cazzo di partita, allora che non si disputi la partita. Non posso pensare che con gente che muore di fame si debbano spendere soldi pubblici per garantire che si giochi una partita senza che i tifosi distruggano il centro storico. O si ammette che è accaduto perché colti di sorpresa, oppure se ce lo si aspettava non si doveva organizzare la partita.


Ma infatti...

E l'Olanda che ha risposto?

Cassi vosti che non siete capaci di garantire la sicurezza nella vostra città...

Ma robe da non credere eh?
Si chiedono di pagare i danni al governo olandese....

Ma un minimo di dignità, di amor proprio, di valori....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> 
> E l'Olanda che ha risposto?
> 
> ...


Eh ma se li rimandavamo a casa in orizzontale vedevi come avrebbero rotto il cazzo. Un comportamento corretto secondo me è che paghino i danni, almeno la metà, e poi si rifacciano perseguendo i tifosi e chiedendo i danni anche alla società calcistica.


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ha un trattamento fiscale di favore. Già questo fa girare le balle assai.
> 
> Sei un prete?


Svolge anche attività sociali utili che se fossero a carico dello stato costerebbero risorse ingenti.

EDIT: Poi è difficile tassare attività che almeno sulla carta sono no profit


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh ma se li rimandavamo a casa in orizzontale vedevi come avrebbero rotto il cazzo. Un comportamento corretto secondo me è che paghino i danni, almeno la metà, e poi si rifacciano perseguendo i tifosi e chiedendo i danni anche alla società calcistica.


La barcaccia...
[video=youtube;1jsLQQu8efw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jsLQQu8efw[/video]

GRA, ANAS: NUOVO FURTO CAVI ELETTRICI IN GALLERIA CASSIA
L'Anas comunica in una nota che "la scorsa notte - tra giovedì 19 e venerdì 20 febbraio - sul Grande Raccordo Anulare di Roma si è verificato un nuovo furto di cavi elettrici all'interno della galleria "Cassia", in carreggiata interna. Di conseguenza, risulta compromesso il funzionamento dell'impianto di illuminazione della galleria stessa, in carreggiata interna (direzione Ospedale S. Andrea). L'Anas ha immediatamente denunciato alle autorità competenti questo ennesimo atto criminoso ad opera di ignoti che, con le loro azioni, mettono a rischio la sicurezza della viabilità creando notevoli disagi all'utenza. Il tempo necessario per predisporre ed effettuare gli interventi di ripristino dell'impianto è stimato in almeno una settimana". (20 febbraio 2015)


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Senti Conte: hai cacato er cazzo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh ma se li rimandavamo a casa in orizzontale vedevi come avrebbero rotto il cazzo. Un comportamento corretto secondo me è che paghino i danni, almeno la metà, e poi si rifacciano perseguendo i tifosi e chiedendo i danni anche alla società calcistica.


Che gli 8 restino in carcere da noi no?
E vediamo quel che capita...

Leggi qui...

“L’ambasciatore olandese mi ha detto che non si sentono responsabili dell’esborso economico per riparare la fontana del Bernini. Ne prendo atto”. Lo ha detto il sindaco di Roma Ignazio Marino parlando dei danni arrecati dagli ultra’ del Feyenoord nel centro della Capitale. Lo riportano le agenzie, secondo le quali anche la società olandese di calcio avrebbe fatto sapere di sentirsi responsabile solo di eventuali danni causati dentro lo stadio.

OFFERTE PRIVATE - “Stiamo ricevendo offerte da aziende, banche, istituzioni per riparare i danni causati da veri e propri vandali e ringrazio Acea (l’azienda capitolina del’ energia, ndr) per essersi subito messa a disposizione per il restauro della Barcaccia”. Cosi’ il sindaco di Roma Ignazio Marino che si dice “orgoglioso di essere sindaco di una citta’ dove in queste ore molte realta’ hanno chiamato dicendosi pronte ad offrire generosamente le somme che occorrono per ripristinare quello che dei barbari hanno vandalizzato”.

POLEMICHE SULLA SICUREZZA - Marino è poi intervenuto sulle polemiche in ambito della sicurezza: “Ho in mente l’immagine del giorno in cui Obama ha chiesto all’Italia di visitare il Colosseo. Tutte le forze dell’ordine si sono date da fare affinche’ non ci fossero venditori ambulanti. Chiedo che la sicurezza nella nostra citta’ sia organizzata in modo che ogni romana possa girare vicino al Colosseo esattamente come Obama. I diritti devono essere garantiti dall’ordine pubblico”. 

( ovvio le offerte private non andranno al restauro, ma ai soliti noti della terra di mezzo)...

Barcaccia del bernini adieu...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Senti Conte: hai cacato er cazzo


Allora levati.
Nessuno ti tiene qui.


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La barcaccia...
> 
> GRA, ANAS: NUOVO FURTO CAVI ELETTRICI IN GALLERIA CASSIA
> L'Anas comunica in una nota che "la scorsa notte - tra giovedì 19 e venerdì 20 febbraio - sul Grande Raccordo Anulare di Roma si è verificato un nuovo furto di cavi elettrici all'interno della galleria "Cassia", in carreggiata interna. Di conseguenza, risulta compromesso il funzionamento dell'impianto di illuminazione della galleria stessa, in carreggiata interna (direzione Ospedale S. Andrea). L'Anas ha immediatamente denunciato alle autorità competenti questo ennesimo atto criminoso ad opera di ignoti che, con le loro azioni, mettono a rischio la sicurezza della viabilità creando notevoli disagi all'utenza. Il tempo necessario per predisporre ed effettuare gli interventi di ripristino dell'impianto è stimato in almeno una settimana". (20 febbraio 2015)


Eh ma mica è colpa dei ladri che poverini hanno anche rischiato di restare folgorati e se accadeva il comune ci andava di mezzo per non averlo impedito, è colpa della polizia che non vigila sui cavi elettrici!!

L'Italia è un paese culturalmente molto ricco abitato da persone culturalmente molto povere.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh ma mica è colpa dei ladri che poverini hanno anche rischiato di restare folgorati e se accadeva il comune ci andava di mezzo per non averlo impedito, è colpa della polizia che non vigila sui cavi elettrici!!
> 
> L'Italia è un paese culturalmente molto ricco abitato da persone culturalmente molto povere.


Senti se ci proviamo noi...
Arriva immantinente. 
E finiamo dentro.

Provare per credere

Da noi sono al lavoro e non sempre in malattia, i vigili.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora levati.
> Nessuno ti tiene qui.


E levate tu imbécil


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E levate tu imbécil


Senti...
Mi hai mandato a lavorare e ci sono andato

Tu almeno sai che cosa è un CUD?
Sai è febbraio...qua famo a capirse...


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Mi hai mandato a lavorare e ci sono andato
> 
> Tu almeno sai che cosa è un CUD?
> Sai è febbraio...qua famo a capirse...


Ma sono terrona io. Doppiamente terrona. Me magno le tue tasse. Ci campo. Sono una tua parassita. E me rivendo pure er rame. Continua a produrre per me va....


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Svolge anche attività sociali utili che se fossero a carico dello stato costerebbero risorse ingenti.
> 
> EDIT: Poi è difficile tassare attività che almeno sulla carta sono no profit


Vero che sono stanca, ma non mi viene in mente nessuna attività sociale di esclusiva competenza della chiesa.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma sono terrona io. Doppiamente terrona. Me magno le tue tasse. Ci campo. Sono una tua parassita. E me rivendo pure er rame. Continua a produrre per me va....


QUindi non sai che cosa è un CUD.
Quindi non sei degna di parlare di lavoro a me.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ha un trattamento fiscale di favore. Già questo fa girare le balle assai.
> 
> Sei un prete?


No un frate francescano.
Cioè spiegami dato che lavoro in amministrazione sentiamo qua, quale sarebbe il trattamento fiscale di favore...
Che mi faccio due risate...


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No un frate francescano.
> Cioè spiegami dato che lavoro in amministrazione sentiamo qua, quale sarebbe il trattamento fiscale di favore...
> Che mi faccio due risate...


"Ha": il soggetto era la chiesa, non tu


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUindi non sai che cosa è un CUD.
> Quindi non sei degna di parlare di lavoro a me.


Infatti con te non parlo di lavoro. Te sto dicendo che sei patetico. Chiaro? Patetico e rosicone.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Svolge anche attività sociali utili che se fossero a carico dello stato costerebbero risorse ingenti.
> 
> EDIT: Poi è difficile tassare attività che almeno sulla carta sono no profit


Tipo la scuola no?
Le scuole paritarie non ricevono NESSUN contributo dallo Stato.
E si devono arrangiare come possono e come riescono.

E dati alla mano posso mostrare che con le rette non si riesce nemmeno a pagare i stipendi ai professori.

I quali ahimè appena possono passano alla Statale dove hanno migliori contributi ecc..ecc.ecc...

Ricorda però che un no profit, non scarica l'IVA.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> "Ha": il soggetto era la chiesa, non tu


Spiega.
Tu parli di una cosa concreta tipo agevolazioni fiscali, o mi fai un esempio o io non capisco.


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Vero che sono stanca, ma non mi viene in mente nessuna attività sociale di esclusiva competenza della chiesa.


Caritas? A Vicenza ci fanno le cene aziendali perchè pagando le tasse anche per i romani non gli bastano i soldi per un ristorante vero.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Infatti con te non parlo di lavoro. Te sto dicendo che sei patetico. Chiaro? Patetico e rosicone.


Ma intanto mi segui come una cagnetta.


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tipo la scuola no?
> Le scuole paritarie non ricevono NESSUN contributo dallo Stato.
> E si devono arrangiare come possono e come riescono.
> 
> ...


Gli studenti pagano fior di rette. Ma che stai dicendo?

Per inciso, pagano l'IMU?


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma intanto mi segui come una cagnetta.


Mitico!!!!! Nei tuoi sogni psicodelici!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Caritas? A Vicenza ci fanno le cene aziendali perchè pagando le tasse anche per i romani non gli bastano i soldi per un ristorante vero.


Porco can...
Bisogna pur sopravvivere in qualche modo...


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Mi hai mandato a lavorare e ci sono andato
> 
> Tu almeno sai che cosa è un CUD?
> Sai è febbraio...qua famo a capirse...


Magari anche lei ha messo i soldi alla HSBC come fanno quelli fighi al nord!!

Iamme Conte..


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Gli studenti pagano fior di rette. Ma che stai dicendo?
> 
> Per inciso, pagano l'IMU?


Gli studenti?
Ti ho detto che non le rette non paghi nemmeno gli stipendi, hai bisogno di altre entrate

Non pagano imu, sai un frate NON può in alcun modo avere un immobile intestato.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari anche lei ha messo i soldi alla HSBC come fanno quelli fighi al nord!!
> 
> Iamme Conte..


Meglio non ifognarsi che è quaresima...
Del resto basta leggere Ultimo per capire come ci si riduce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli studenti?
> Ti ho detto che non le rette non paghi nemmeno gli stipendi, hai bisogno di altre entrate
> 
> Non pagano imu, sai un frate NON può in alcun modo avere un immobile intestato.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A Vicenza si fanno costruire un campanile con tanto di campana attaccato a casa così possono dire che essendo un luogo di culto è esente IMU.


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Caritas? A Vicenza ci fanno le cene aziendali perchè pagando le tasse anche per i romani non gli bastano i soldi per un ristorante vero.


L'assistenza agli indigenti non è esclusiva competenza della chiesa. Ci sono vari gruppi di volontariato e Onlus che svolgono lo stesso servizio.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A Vicenza si fanno costruire un campanile con tanto di campana attaccato a casa così possono dire che essendo un luogo di culto è esente IMU,



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma avendo io l'organo in casa...potrei spacciare casa mia per una cappella privata no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> L'assistenza agli indigenti non è esclusiva competenza della chiesa. Ci sono vari gruppi di volontariato e Onlus che svolgono lo stesso servizio.


Un referendum si potrebbe pure fare per me..


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un referendum si potrebbe pure fare per me..


Su cosa?


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli studenti?
> Ti ho detto che non le rette non paghi nemmeno gli stipendi, hai bisogno di altre entrate
> 
> Non pagano imu, sai un frate NON può in alcun modo avere un immobile intestato.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Immagino tu conosca la differenza fra persone fisica e persona giuridica.
Che marianna c'entrano le proprietà dei singoli lo sai solo tu


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su cosa?


Sul trattare le attività assistenziali della chiesa come fosse una qualunque onlus.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Immagino tu conosca la differenza fra persone fisica e persona giuridica.
> Che marianna c'entrano le proprietà dei singoli lo sai solo tu


Qui c'è tutto.
http://www.chiesacattolica.it/pls/cci_new_v3/v3_s2ew_consultazione.mostra_pagina?id_pagina=36965


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui c'è tutto.
> http://www.chiesacattolica.it/pls/cci_new_v3/v3_s2ew_consultazione.mostra_pagina?id_pagina=36965


Ma te ne vai, brutto nano baciapile? Tu e sta cazzo di Santa Madre Chiesa piena di sodomiti incula fanciulli? Eh? Cianci di Roma ladrona e poi ti pagano i più cazzo corrotti dell'universo da DUEMILA ANNI? Eh? Vicenza mette in catene i rom? VAFFANCULO?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sul trattare le attività assistenziali della chiesa come fosse una qualunque onlus.


SI perchè no?
Tanto vediamo di capirci...

Sai qual'è la tendenza odierna?

Vista proprio a Vicenza?

Di cedere le attività assistenziali in mano a sacerdoti e religiosi alle onlus...

Sai perchè?

Perchè il clero è sempre più anziano e con minor persone...

Per dirti
SIamo in grandi lavori perchè nel 2017 ci sarà la riunione di tutte le province del nord Italia in un'unica provincia.

Ad esempio io appartengo alla provincia del Veneto no? OFM veneto.

Le grandi discussioni vertono proprio sulla necessità di ritirarsi dalle strutture che non si riescono più a mantenere.

Esempio Ospedale del Lido.
Nacque nel dopoguerra come orfanatrofio.
Poi divenne una scuola professionale

Che fu poi ceduta allo stato...ovvio per na pipa de tabacco.


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Svolge anche attività sociali utili che se fossero a carico dello stato costerebbero risorse ingenti.
> 
> EDIT: Poi è difficile tassare attività che almeno sulla carta sono no profit


te prego eh.
un anno fa curai la cessione di un immobile che prima era della chiesa.
lascia perdè.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora levati.
> Nessuno ti tiene qui.


Ma levati tu. Coglione


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*

_Adesso un parassita che non ha mai e scrivo MAI lavorato un giorno in vita sua si mette a dare lezioni di ordine pubblico,a questori,prefetti,sindaci,lui che vive in un paesino di merda,è il massimo casino che bisogna gestire è l'uscita dalle chiesette dove suona, di 5 vecchiette e 2 0 3 pastori di merda,ma può essere?uno che scrive di avere due lauree,il nuovo mozart de noantri che finisce a strimpellare 4 note del cazzo dentro qualche chiesetta di merda.Lui che non ha pagato mai una tassa in vita sua.Ma io ringrazio sempre quei forumisti DI MERDA che hanno sempre spalleggiato questo povero disgraziato.Ancora grazie._:up:Adesso dobbiamo contattare prefetto e questore di vicenza per farci spiegare come gestire 5000 animali olandesi,vero?Conte prendersela con te è da stupidi,sarebbe da mandare in carcere tuo padre e tua madre che peggio proprio non potevano fare,ma veramente.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me prima di prendersela a testa bassa con la Chiesa sarebbe opportuno ammettere che senza di essa l'Italia non sarebbe il museo a cielo aperto che conosciamo
poi è vero che il fisco ha da sempre un approccio timido con la chiesa, il che è piuttosto irritante, tuttavia l'imu prima casa non si paga più, il che è indice di almeno un pallido tentativo di equità fiscale (io ad es. pago pure quella, perchè è in categoria A1:singleeye...invece con le fondazioni, spesso di BANCHE etc., e spesso ammantate da nobili scopi, il fisco ha un atteggiamento oserei dire servile, cioè tiene loro bordone lasciandole sguazzare allegramente nell'opacità fiscale...ma nessuno si indigna


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me prima di prendersela a testa bassa con la Chiesa sarebbe opportuno ammettere che senza di essa l'Italia non sarebbe il museo a cielo aperto che conosciamo
> poi è vero che il fisco ha da sempre un approccio timido con la chiesa, il che è piuttosto irritante, tuttavia l'imu prima casa non si paga più, il che è indice di almeno un pallido tentativo di equità fiscale (io ad es. pago pure quella, perchè è in categoria A1:singleeye...invece con le fondazioni, spesso di BANCHE etc., e spesso ammantate da nobili scopi, il fisco ha un atteggiamento oserei dire servile, cioè tiene loro bordone lasciandole sguazzare allegramente nell'opacità fiscale...ma nessuno si indigna



Ciao

ci sarebbero altre opere d'arti da ammirare. 
Considero ben più le vittime che ha fatto. 
In tutti i sensi ... 


sienne


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sarebbero altre opere d'arti da ammirare.
> Considero ben più le vittime che ha fatto.
> ...



tutti i grandi centri di potere fanno vittime nel corso del tempo, lunghissimo in questo caso, secoli e secoli

poi ci sono anche quelli sporadici che in brevissimo tempo ne fanno di più...così va il mondo


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me prima di prendersela a testa bassa con la Chiesa sarebbe opportuno ammettere che senza di essa l'Italia non sarebbe il museo a cielo aperto che conosciamo
> poi è vero che il fisco ha da sempre un approccio timido con la chiesa, il che è piuttosto irritante, tuttavia l'imu prima casa non si paga più, il che è indice di almeno un pallido tentativo di equità fiscale (io ad es. pago pure quella, perchè è in categoria A1:singleeye...invece con le fondazioni, spesso di BANCHE etc., e spesso ammantate da nobili scopi, il fisco ha un atteggiamento oserei dire servile, cioè tiene loro bordone lasciandole sguazzare allegramente nell'opacità fiscale...ma nessuno si indigna


non è solo una questione di vantaggi fiscali (che pure hanno), hanno come un'economia "parallela" a quella italiana.
non ti dico questo immobile. erano impantanati da trent'anni a causa di alcune regole interne e fu una cosa complicata, per quanto istruttiva.
parlare poi del museo a cielo aperto ecc. è saltare un po' di palo in frasca (anche perché pure lì è casomai indice dello strapotere che ha sempre avuto).


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> _Adesso un parassita che non ha mai e scrivo MAI lavorato un giorno in vita sua si mette a dare lezioni di ordine pubblico,a questori,prefetti,sindaci,lui che vive in un paesino di merda,è il massimo casino che bisogna gestire è l'uscita dalle chiesette dove suona, di 5 vecchiette e 2 0 3 pastori di merda,ma può essere?uno che scrive di avere due lauree,il nuovo mozart de noantri che finisce a strimpellare 4 note del cazzo dentro qualche chiesetta di merda.Lui che non ha pagato mai una tassa in vita sua.Ma io ringrazio sempre quei forumisti DI MERDA che hanno sempre spalleggiato questo povero disgraziato.Ancora grazie._:up:Adesso dobbiamo contattare prefetto e questore di vicenza per farci spiegare come gestire 5000 animali olandesi,vero?Conte prendersela con te è da stupidi,sarebbe da mandare in carcere tuo padre e tua madre che peggio proprio non potevano fare,ma veramente.



Ma solo per curiosità questo tuo post è un'applicazione della tecnica del corso che hai frequentato con lo scopo che io ti dica delle mie lauree?
Sai che ho fatto concerti anche a roma?

Indovina dove...vediamo se sai dirci dove sta l'organo più bello di tutta roma...vediamo...


----------



## Zod (21 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me prima di prendersela a testa bassa con la Chiesa sarebbe opportuno ammettere che senza di essa l'Italia non sarebbe il museo a cielo aperto che conosciamo
> poi è vero che il fisco ha da sempre un approccio timido con la chiesa, il che è piuttosto irritante, tuttavia l'imu prima casa non si paga più, il che è indice di almeno un pallido tentativo di equità fiscale (io ad es. pago pure quella, perchè è in categoria A1:singleeye...invece con le fondazioni, spesso di BANCHE etc., e spesso ammantate da nobili scopi, il fisco ha un atteggiamento oserei dire servile, cioè tiene loro bordone lasciandole sguazzare allegramente nell'opacità fiscale...ma nessuno si indigna


Ma cosa ti hanno fatto le banche che le odi tanto? Sono il cuore del capitalismo, se dai contro alle banche dai contro al sistema.. Sono ai margini perché non possono fallire, e non possono fallire perché poi il fondo interbancario deve coprire i conti dei correntisti, e quindi conviene sempre salvarle. Vedi Banca Delle Marche. Conviene farla fallire oppure aiutare qualche gruppo ad acquisirla?


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è solo una questione di vantaggi fiscali (che pure hanno), hanno come un'economia "parallela" a quella italiana.
> non ti dico questo immobile. erano impantanati da trent'anni a causa di alcune regole interne e fu una cosa complicata, per quanto istruttiva.
> parlare poi del museo a cielo aperto ecc. è saltare un po' di palo in frasca (anche perché pure lì è casomai indice dello strapotere che ha sempre avuto).


ma per forza hanno un'economia parallela: stiamo parlando di due Stati diversi

non saltavo affatto di palo in frasca: si parlava di tasse, gli immobili sono tra i beni più tassati a causa della loro stessa natura, immobile appunto, tuttavia gli immobili della Chiesa adornano largamente il nostro Paese, tanto da non farlo più essere nemmeno lontanamente quello che conosciamo, se domani mattina sparissero magicamente nel nulla

e quando lo "strapotere" ha effetti benefici in modo così imponenti, non vedo perchè sputarvici sopra... una volta per es. si usava, presso i primi grandi industriali del nord, costruire interi isolati ad uso residenziale per gli operai, il che è indubbiamente una manifestazione evidente di potere economico, quasi "feudale" perchè molto legato al territorio e ai suoi abitanti, tuttavia ha dato case dignitose a un sacco di famiglie, e nel corso del tempo questo tipo di edilizia si è pure rivalutata, poichè le case erano costruite con buoni criteri e materiali, non erano certo delle catapecchie...poi però se vogliamo dire che tutti gli industriali sono delle merdacce schiaviste, avanti savoia


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Ma cosa ti hanno fatto le banche che le odi tanto?* Sono il cuore del capitalismo, se dai contro alle banche dai contro al sistema.. Sono ai margini perché non possono fallire, e non possono fallire perché poi il fondo interbancario deve coprire i conti dei correntisti, e quindi conviene sempre salvarle. Vedi Banca Delle Marche. Conviene farla fallire oppure aiutare qualche gruppo ad acquisirla?


a parte che non odio nessuno, comunque a me personalmente le banche non hanno fatto niente, ma solo perchè grazie a Dio riesco a fare i miei interessi senza il loro "aiuto"

e il cuore del capitalismo non sono affatto le banche, che dovrebbero esserne le serve, ma la proprietà privata
il che significa che se una banca è sull'orlo del fallimento, secondo me conviene farla fallire come ogni altra attività privata che non si regge in piedi, e incriminare i bancarottieri fino alla quarta generazione, + risarcimeno danni, invece di spostarli altrove


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma per forza hanno un'economia parallela: stiamo parlando di due Stati diversi
> 
> non saltavo affatto di palo in frasca: si parlava di tasse, gli immobili sono tra i beni più tassati a causa della loro stessa natura, immobile appunto, tuttavia gli immobili della Chiesa adornano largamente il nostro Paese, tanto da non farlo più essere nemmeno lontanamente quello che conosciamo, se domani mattina sparissero magicamente nel nulla
> 
> e quando lo "strapotere" ha effetti benefici in modo così imponenti, non vedo perchè sputarvici sopra... una volta per es. si usava, presso i primi grandi industriali del nord, costruire interi isolati ad uso residenziale per gli operai, il che è indubbiamente una manifestazione evidente di potere economico, quasi "feudale" perchè molto legato al territorio e ai suoi abitanti, tuttavia ha dato case dignitose a un sacco di famiglie, e nel corso del tempo questo tipo di edilizia si è pure rivalutata, poichè le case erano costruite con buoni criteri e materiali, non erano certo delle catapecchie...poi però se vogliamo dire che tutti gli industriali sono delle merdacce schiaviste, avanti savoia


free, ma un immobile mica sparisce magicamente nel nulla, sia che sia della chiesa sia che sia di qualcun'altro, che discorso è? parliamo di locali attigui ad attività commerciali, con destinazioni d'uso commerciali (illuminante ogni giro al catasto con il geometra), mica dei monumenti. sono affari per loro, nient'altro.
sono due stati diversi solo da un punto di vista formale, di fatto il vaticano è all'interno dell'italia, come pure la repubblica di san marino (altro stato canaglia, adesso leggermente normalizzato), per me è inconcepibile e odiosa come cosa, e non mi interessa di mille anni fa, o cinquecento o cinquanta. questi "stati" usufruiscono delle infrastrutture italiane e dei servizi italiani. economicamente sono delle zavorre che ormai ci portiamo cui nessuno vuole mettere mano seriamente e definitivamente, altro che crocifisso e altre sciocchezze.


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Ma cosa ti hanno fatto le banche che le odi tanto? Sono il cuore del capitalismo*, se dai contro alle banche dai contro al sistema.. Sono ai margini perché non possono fallire, e non possono fallire perché poi il fondo interbancario deve coprire i conti dei correntisti, e quindi conviene sempre salvarle. Vedi Banca Delle Marche. Conviene farla fallire oppure aiutare qualche gruppo ad acquisirla?


quando mai, il cuore del capitalismo è la proprietà privata, ad un livello più esteso casomai è l'impresa e l'iniziativa privata. le banche sono uno strumento del capitalismo, nulla di più. in certi casi io sono per il fallimento, non dico in tutti ma in tanti.
poichè poi anche le banche ce le ritroviamo sul groppone, così facendo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quando mai, il cuore del capitalismo è la proprietà privata, ad un livello più esteso casomai è l'impresa e l'iniziativa privata. le banche sono uno strumento del capitalismo, nulla di più. in certi casi io sono per il fallimento, non dico in tutti ma in tanti.
> poichè poi anche le banche ce le ritroviamo sul groppone, così facendo.


Le banche sono SOLO negozi di denaro.
E vivono legate anche loro alla legge della domanda e dell'offerta.
Ora sono costrette a molare le braghe, perchè hanno tantissimo denaro da vendere e nessuno che lo può comperare.

Ma da noi fino a qualche anno fa avevano il culo sempre parato dal ministero del tesoro.

Tesoro? Ma quale tesoro...


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> free,* ma un immobile mica sparisce magicamente nel nulla, sia che sia della chiesa sia che sia di qualcun'altro, che discorso è?* parliamo di locali attigui ad attività commerciali, con destinazioni d'uso commerciali (illuminante ogni giro al catasto con il geometra), mica dei monumenti. sono affari per loro, nient'altro.
> *sono due stati diversi solo da un punto di vista formale,* di fatto il vaticano è all'interno dell'italia, come pure la repubblica di san marino (altro stato canaglia, adesso leggermente normalizzato), per me è inconcepibile e odiosa come cosa, e non mi interessa di mille anni fa, o cinquecento o cinquanta. questi "stati" usufruiscono delle infrastrutture italiane e dei servizi italiani. economicamente sono delle zavorre che ormai ci portiamo cui nessuno vuole mettere mano seriamente e definitivamente, altro che crocifisso e altre sciocchezze.


è il discorso di provare ad IMMAGINARE il contrario, per rendersi conto della realtà: come sarebbe il territorio italiano, TUTTO, senza l'influenza millenaria della chiesa? se poi ti piace l'arte sacra in tutte le sue millemila forme ma gli immobili commerciali non ti piacciono, evabbè, non è che si può pretendere che sia sempre domenica!

sono due Stati distinti con legislazione propria e patti che ne regolano i rapporti, perchè negarlo? ammesso che sia una zavorra, è una zavorra storica, non è che adesso possiamo pensare di cancellare la storia:singleeye:, piuttosto pensiamo a migliorare i rapporti


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è il discorso di provare ad IMMAGINARE il contrario, per rendersi conto della realtà: come sarebbe il territorio italiano, TUTTO, senza l'influenza millenaria della chiesa? se poi ti piace l'arte sacra in tutte le sue millemila forme ma gli immobili commerciali non ti piacciono, evabbè, non è che si può pretendere che sia sempre domenica!
> 
> sono due Stati distinti con legislazione propria e patti che ne regolano i rapporti, perchè negarlo? ammesso che sia una zavorra, è una zavorra storica, non è che adesso possiamo pensare di cancellare la storia:singleeye:, piuttosto pensiamo a migliorare i rapporti


Concordato questo sconosciuto...
http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/s.../rc_seg-st_19850603_santa-sede-italia_it.html


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordato questo sconosciuto...
> http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/s.../rc_seg-st_19850603_santa-sede-italia_it.html


Il Concordato andrebbe abolito seduta stante, a mio parere.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma si puo' sapere come e' che tu sia cosi' penosamente imbecille da uscirtene sempre con la soluzione piu' assurda che al posto eventualmente di risolvere il problema lo aggraverebbe? Ma come cazzo fai a vivere completamente sconnesso dalla realta' come se fossi davvero quel cazzo di avatar di merda che hai *e postassi direttamente da zeta reticuli* invece che da Ancona, Pescara o sailcazzo quella citta' che ha l'enorme sfiga di ospitarti? Eh?


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il Concordato andrebbe abolito seduta stante, a mio parere.


fosse per me nuclearizzarei l'intero Vaticano... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il Concordato andrebbe abolito seduta stante, a mio parere.


Embè a mio modestissimo parere ce ne sarebbero di robe da abolire...ma così tante...

Che ne faccio un 3d...


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è il discorso di provare ad IMMAGINARE il contrario, per rendersi conto della realtà: come sarebbe il territorio italiano, TUTTO, senza l'influenza millenaria della chiesa? se poi ti piace l'arte sacra in tutte le sue millemila forme ma gli immobili commerciali non ti piacciono, evabbè, non è che si può pretendere che sia sempre domenica!
> 
> sono due Stati distinti con legislazione propria e patti che ne regolano i rapporti, perchè negarlo? ammesso che sia una zavorra, è una zavorra storica, non è che adesso possiamo pensare di cancellare la storia:singleeye:, piuttosto pensiamo a migliorare i rapporti


come ho detto già, mica mi interessa del passato.
2015, condizioni econoiche che richiedono una revisione, a mio avviso, a 360 gradi dei rapporti tra l'italia e il vaticano.
immaginare ecc. a che pro? voglio dire, chi se ne frega, per me il punto non è quello, sono gli affari di adesso che mi interessano.
altrimenti sono e restano una zavorra.


----------



## zadig (23 Febbraio 2015)

http://www.ilmessaggero.it/ROMA/CRO...landa_violenza_hooligan/notizie/1197324.shtml

http://www.gofundme.com/ScusaRoma

gli olandesi hanno fatto un bellissimo gesto. Gli olandesi, non i vandali che sono nati in quel Paese.

Allo stesso modo penso che i vicentini non sono tutte merde come il Conte, che come aggravante è pure baciapile, opportunista e mezz'uomo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> http://www.ilmessaggero.it/ROMA/CRO...landa_violenza_hooligan/notizie/1197324.shtml
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/ScusaRoma
> 
> ...



Zadig,è all'uopo una precisazione.Il conte non è di Vicenza.Il conte si spaccia per uno di vicenza...ma lui è di un paesino di merda nei pressi di vicenza....!E come se tu fossi di Vetralla e dici che sei di roma....non è la stessa cosa....!Il conte va capito,vive fra merde di capra,pastori,nebbia...quando vede vicenza e come se vedesse las vegas....pensa un pò....


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

Vicenza città è belissima.

il prosecco anche


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vicenza città è belissima.
> 
> il prosecco anche



O il prosecco fa vedere bella Vicenza? ???

A parte una piazza e qualche villa storica.....


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

[h=1]Roma, il Feyenoord si scusa: 'Ci vergognamo dei nostri tifosi'[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                        24 febbraio alle 09:26
_La Gazzetta dello Spor_t* riporta la lettera che la società del Feyenoord ha inviato alla Roma*.  Questo il testo: "Proviamo vergogna per il comportamento dei nostri  cittadini a Roma. Da una nostra indagine è emerso che quei tifosi non  hanno comprato a Rotterdam il biglietto. Sono già stati tutti puniti  dalla nostra polizia, in Olanda non possono andare in trasferta. Faremo  tutto il possibile per garantire la sicurezza in vista del match di  ritorno".                     









http://www.calciomercato.com/news/i...la-roma-ci-vergognamo-dei-nostri-tifos-774053


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2015)

ecco cosa fa la polizia di Amsterdam se un italiano va in bici in contromano...
[video=youtube;r6OmkxbQT6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6OmkxbQT6U[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco cosa fa la polizia di Amsterdam se un italiano va in bici in contromano...
> [video=youtube;r6OmkxbQT6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6OmkxbQT6U[/video]


Caspiterina


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2015)

In Olanda e' quasi un impresa camminare.  Ti devi abituare che li i ciclisti corrono come pazzi ed hanno corsie ovunque. Non e' affatto facile per i pedoni.  Rischi di essere travolto ogni 5 minuti se ti dimentichi dei ciclisti. Pero' sono rigidi anche contro i ciclisti. Una luce bruciata multa assicurata.  Tantissimi controlli.  NON ho visto il filmato. Inaudito in ogni caso picchiare chiunque da parte di un vigile. 

Pero'  lo abbiamo visto  anche a Firenze e hanno pure ucciso, e non solo in quel caso.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2015)

*eheheheehehehe...altra cultura...eheheeheheheh...*

Al via la trasferta dei circa 2300 tifosi romanisti attesi in Olanda per il ritorno di Europa League, Fyenoord, Roma. Ottantatre tifosi romanisti sono al momento trattenuti nella stazione di polizia di Rotterdam, di fronte allo stadio De Kuip, in stato di fermo per effettuare dei controlli. Per ora nei loro confronti non è stato emesso alcun tipo di provvedimento. Si tratterebbe di tifosi arrivati in pullman da Amsterdam: secondo i media olandesi, al gruppo sarebbe stato imposto il divieto di circolare nel centro della città. Secondo quanto riferiscono fonti della polizia italiana presenti a Rotterdam, gli inquirenti olandesi avrebbero deciso di trattenere questi tifosi nel posto di polizia per evitare che possano entrare in contatto con gruppi di hooligan del Feyenoord. Sempre ai funzionari della Digos le autorità di Rotterdam hanno detto di aver trovato nei bagagli dei fermati alcuni guanti con le nocche metalliche e pochi tubi di plastica di quelli che usano gli idraulici. Tuttavia nei loro confronti non è stato spiccato alcun provvedimento giudiziario. Verso le 18.30 all'apertura dei cancelli dello stadio, verranno regolarmente accompagnati nel settore ospiti dove potranno assistere alla partita.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> In Olanda e' quasi un impresa camminare. *Ti devi abituare che li i ciclisti corrono come pazzi ed hanno corsie ovunque. Non e' affatto facile per i pedoni.  Rischi di essere travolto ogni 5 minuti se ti dimentichi dei ciclisti. Pero' sono rigidi anche contro i ciclisti.* Una luce bruciata multa assicurata.  Tantissimi controlli.  NON ho visto il filmato. Inaudito in ogni caso picchiare chiunque da parte di un vigile.
> 
> Pero'  lo abbiamo visto  anche a Firenze e hanno pure ucciso, e non solo in quel caso.


esattamente come a Berlino. Immagina se gli tocchi un monumento... qui siamo all'opposto, uno stato cialtrone che non perde occasione per farsi irridere dal mondo intero.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esattamente come a Berlino. Immagina se gli tocchi un monumento... qui siamo all'opposto, uno stato cialtrone che non perde occasione per farsi irridere dal mondo intero.



Vero, infatti la treni e pullman perfetti e puntuali. Con macchine ergatrici funzionanti sui pullman.  

Pullman fermi davanti all'uscita dell'aeroporto, non li devi cercare e partono ogni 10 minuti.

Meno cari che a Elmas.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esattamente come a Berlino. Immagina se gli tocchi un monumento... qui siamo all'opposto, uno stato cialtrone che non perde occasione per farsi irridere dal mondo intero.


se stai parlando dell'Olanda,ti do ragione.

t'invito a riguardarti cos'è successo stasera allo stadio a Rotterdam


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se stai parlando dell'Olanda,ti do ragione.
> 
> t'invito a riguardarti cos'è successo stasera allo stadio a Rotterdam



Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se stai parlando dell'Olanda,ti do ragione.
> 
> t'invito a riguardarti cos'è successo stasera allo stadio a Rotterdam


vista la partita, e pure il contorno... cosa dovrei riguardare?


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, infatti la treni e pullman perfetti e puntuali. Con macchine ergatrici funzionanti sui pullman.
> 
> Pullman fermi davanti all'uscita dell'aeroporto, non li devi cercare e partono ogni 10 minuti.
> 
> Meno cari che a Elmas.


vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vista la partita, e pure il contorno... cosa dovrei riguardare?



Io non l'ho bista che non me ne frega nulla ma pare abbiano tirato per venti munuti roba sul campo. Sempre i tifosi olandesi.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2015)

Gran Paese l'Olanda. Uno dei pochi realmente laici in Europa.
I cretini però li trovi ovunque. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non l'ho bista che non me ne frega nulla ma pare abbiano tirato per venti munuti roba sul campo. Sempre i tifosi olandesi.


si infatti... una banana gonfiabile a Gervinho, e un po' di accendini qua e là, d'altronde nessuna sorpresa visto quello che 'ste merde avevano combinato a Roma.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si infatti... una banana gonfiabile a Gervinho, e un po' di accendini qua e là, d'altronde nessuna sorpresa visto quello che 'ste merde avevano combinato a Roma.


Pare anche un ombrello. La stupidità sa essere spesso molto originale 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vista la partita, e pure il contorno... cosa dovrei riguardare?


il fatto che sti olandesi hanno ben poco da insegnare e ben molto da imparare in termini di civiltà


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che sti olandesi hanno ben poco da insegnare e ben molto da imparare in termini di civiltà


ho mai detto che gli olandesi ci possono insegnare qualcosa sulla civiltà? Semmai che a casa loro sanno far funzionare decentemente uno stato, cosa che qui siamo totalmente incapaci di fare... o credi davvero che avrebbero permesso ad una banda di cialtroni italiani di impossessarsi del centro di Dam?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho mai detto che gli olandesi ci possono insegnare qualcosa sulla civiltà? Semmai che a casa loro sanno far funzionare decentemente uno stato, cosa che qui siamo totalmente incapaci di fare... o credi davvero che avrebbero permesso ad una banda di cialtroni italiani di impossessarsi del centro di Dam?


Sì, ma è pure vero che i Paesi Bassi cazzo sono poco più che uno scherzo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho mai detto che gli olandesi ci possono insegnare qualcosa sulla civiltà? Semmai che a casa loro sanno far funzionare decentemente uno stato, cosa che qui siamo totalmente incapaci di fare... o credi davvero che avrebbero permesso ad una banda di cialtroni italiani di impossessarsi del centro di Dam?


quindi il messaggio che dobbiamo trarne è che si deve fare i padroni a casa propria e pretendere dagli ospiti rispetto per città,monumenti e persone.

me ne faccio onestamente poco di sapere che in Olanda la burocrazia non ti ammazza.   mi fa piacere per gli olandesi,ma se il risultato di una burocrazia efficiente sono masse di alcolizzati che pisciano dove capita e fanno il tiro a segno contro i monumenti altrui,magari qualche dubbio me lo pongo.

o più semplicemente,se la polizia olandese fa il suo dovere,lassù non ci sono i radical chic che strepitano 


devo pensarci sopra


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il messaggio che dobbiamo trarne è che si deve fare i padroni a casa propria e pretendere dagli ospiti rispetto per città,monumenti e persone.
> 
> me ne faccio onestamente poco di sapere che in Olanda la burocrazia non ti ammazza.   mi fa piacere per gli olandesi,ma se il risultato di una burocrazia efficiente sono masse di alcolizzati che pisciano dove capita e fanno il tiro a segno contro i monumenti altrui,magari qualche dubbio me lo pongo.
> 
> ...


che fissa


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *quindi il messaggio che dobbiamo trarne è che si deve fare i padroni a casa propria e pretendere dagli ospiti rispetto per città,monumenti e persone.
> *
> me ne faccio onestamente poco di sapere che in Olanda la burocrazia non ti ammazza.   mi fa piacere per gli olandesi,ma se il risultato di una burocrazia efficiente sono masse di alcolizzati che pisciano dove capita e fanno il tiro a segno contro i monumenti altrui,magari qualche dubbio me lo pongo.
> 
> ...


infatti è così, a casa propria si è padroni e si deve pretendere il rispetto e la buona educazione degli ospiti. Tranquillo poi, il risultato di una burocrazia efficiente non sono gli ubriaconi violenti, ma uno stato che funziona. Le merde ci sono dappertutto, anche qui da noi abbondano... solo che li le controllano molto più che da noi, dove ministri prefetti e questori si inventano balletti pittoreschi per non affrontare le loro incapacità. 
Lassù non ci sono radical-chic, ci sono radical. Bsta vedere i diritti civili.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma è pure vero che i Paesi Bassi cazzo sono poco più che uno scherzo.


e saranno pure solo uno scherzo, ma da secoli sanno scherzare bene.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti è così, a casa propria si è padroni e si deve pretendere il rispetto e la buona educazione degli ospiti. Tranquillo poi, il risultato di una burocrazia efficiente non sono gli ubriaconi violenti, ma uno stato che funziona. Le merde ci sono dappertutto, anche qui da noi abbondano... solo che li le controllano molto più che da noi, dove ministri prefetti e questori si inventano balletti pittoreschi per non affrontare le loro incapacità.
> Lassù non ci sono radical-chic, ci sono radical. Bsta vedere i diritti civili.


mah. le sezioni specializzate della polizia olandese rivolte solo ai reati fobici mi paiono una forma di ipertutela.

e l'Olanda è anche uno dei primi "fornitori" di foreign fighters dello Stato Islamico,almeno in rapporto alla popolazione.

fa piacere sapere che pretendere il rispetto e l'educazione da parte degli allogeni non è più considerato bieco razzismo legaiolo, ma puro buon senso.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah. le sezioni specializzate della polizia olandese rivolte solo ai reati fobici mi paiono una forma di ipertutela.
> 
> e l'Olanda è anche uno dei primi "fornitori" di foreign fighters dello Stato Islamico,almeno in rapporto alla popolazione.
> 
> *fa piacere sapere che pretendere il rispetto e l'educazione da parte degli allogeni non è più considerato bieco razzismo legaiolo, ma puro buon senso*.


mai pensato che fosse razzismo, anche se hai ragione sul fatto che tanti idioti lo dicano. Razzismo è dire: io sono superiore a te in quanto bianco (o nero, giallo...) non certo pretendere che a casa mia ti debba comportare bene seguendo le mie leggi.
I paesi ex coloniali hanno più o meno tutti dei problemi di foreign fighters.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e saranno pure solo uno scherzo, ma da secoli sanno scherzare bene.


Vabbè, ma sono sempre stati loro e sono sempre stati quattro gatti. Noi siamo sempre stati divisi, sempre con sta cazzo di Chiesa in mezzo ai coglioni, e ci siamo unificati manco due secoli fa. Cioè, eh.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma sono sempre stati loro e sono sempre stati quattro gatti. Noi siamo sempre stati divisi, *sempre con sta cazzo di Chiesa in mezzo ai coglioni*, e ci siamo unificati manco due secoli fa. Cioè, eh.


come darti torto...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come darti torto...


Però...però...però...In olanda...ehm...

Allora sta tento, quando sono andato a suonare, credimi si faticava a trovare le chiese cattoliche!
Infatti essendo i cattolici bastonati dai calvinisti, costruivano le chiese come anonime case in mezzo ad altre case!!!!

Poi ti allego la storia dei pilastri, e ti dico che in Olanda molte chiese sono chiuse al culto e sono divenute dei musei, con tanto di macchinete del caffè all'interno eh?

E dulcis in fundo, i cattolici olandesi non si allinearono con il concilio vaticano secondo e successe un piccolo scisma anca par de lì...

Nel XIX secolo, non appena si materializzarono nuove tensioni  tra i principali credi religiosi, questi vennero affrontati attuando una soluzione tipicamente olandese: il “sistema dei pilastri”, o pilastrizazzione. Questo termine indica una vera e propria segregazione della societa’ olandese che venne divisa verticalmente in segmenti piu’ piccoli (o pilastri) a seconda delle diverse religioni o ideologie e che operavano in modo completamente separato ed autonomo l’una dall’altra. Una sorta di apartheid legalizzato quindi, ma scevro di pregiudizi razziali. Ogni pilastro aveva la propria specifica organizzazione e le proprie istituzioni sociali: partiti politici, scuole e universita’, giornali e sindacati. Cio’ porto’ anche a situazioni estreme in cui alcune persone non avevano nessuna occasione di contatto sociale con persone appartenenti ad altri pilastri.
I tre pilastri principali presenti nel paese erano Protestanti, Cattolici e Social-democratici. Chiunque non si fosse riconosciuto in uno di questi pilastri (atei e protestanti appartenenti agli alti strati della societa’) era libero di crearne uno proprio.
Il sistema dei pilastri venne messo in dubbio per la prima volta dopo la seconda guerra mondiale, ma le resistenze non poterono nulla contro un sistema cosi’ ben integrato all’interno della societa’ e che resistette infatti fino alle violente critiche mosse dagli emergenti partiti di sinistra negli anni ’60.
Il sistema dei pilastri puo’ dirsi ora scomparso, ma i suoi echi sono ancora ben radicati nel tessuto sociale e sono ancora visibili soprattutto nel modo in cui gli olandesi gestiscono le relazioni interpersonali.
A controbilanciare il sempre piu’ scarso interesse e fervore religioso degli olandesi c’e’ pero’ una forte ascesa dell’Islam, sospinta soprattutto dalle forti ondate migratorie provenienti da Turchia e Marocco nella seconda meta’ del Novecento e che viene visto come una sorta di pilastrizzazione moderna.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come darti torto...


E te ne digo un'altra...mentre noi manteniamo nelle targhe e nel simbolo delle province un tristissimo SS per Sassari...

Loro...gli olandesi...

Le targhe possono essere di diversi colori ed in tre diversi formati, quello su una sola linea (520x110 mm), quello rettangolare (340x210 mm) e quello tipo americano (310x110 mm) e non devono essere necessariamente dello stesso formato davanti e dietro al veicolo. Altri formati specifici sono quelli per ciclomotori e quelli per motocicli. Solo le targhe con fondo giallo, che sono comunque la stragrande maggioranza, riportano la banda europea NL. Le targhe con formato americano, anche se con fondo giallo, non riportano mai la banda europea NL. Sono vietate le combinazioni di lettere uguali a sigle di partiti dei Paesi Bassi e:
Targa di tipo americano

    GVD, una bestemmia in olandese
    KKK, sigla del movimento razzista Ku Klux Klan
    NSB, sigla del Nationaal-Socialistische Beweging (Movimento Nazional-socialista dei Paesi Bassi)
    PKK, sigla del Partîya Karkerén Kurdîstan (Partito dei Lavoratori del Kurdistan)
    PSV, squadra di calcio di Eindhoven
    TBS, avente il significato di terbeschikkingstelling (Trattamento sanitario obbligatorio)
    SA, sigla delle Sturmabteilung naziste
    SD, sigla del Sicherheitsdienst (servizio segreto nazista)
    SS, sigla delle Shutzstaffeln naziste

Nonostante il divieto, nel Novembre 2010 a causa di un errore, circa un centinaio di targhe con la sigla NSB sono state emesse e successivamente ritirate.[3]

Le targhe vengono prodotte solo ed esclusivamente da soggetti privati autorizzati. L'RDW, l'autorità responsabile per i trasporti stradali nei Paesi Bassi, rimane comunque responsabile per la tenuta del pubblico registro e l'emissione dei documenti di proprietà e di circolazione del veicolo.[4]


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te ne digo un'altra...mentre noi manteniamo nelle targhe e nel simbolo delle province un tristissimo SS per Sassari...


dai, allora anche la Lazio che nello stemma ha SS Lazio è tristissima? Diciamo che i lazieli sono tristi di per sè, a prescindere dalla SS


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai, allora anche la Lazio che nello stemma ha SS Lazio è tristissima? Diciamo che i lazieli sono tristi di per sè, a prescindere dalla SS


Molti ultrà laziali sono sicura siano contenti di quelle due S....


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Molti ultrà laziali sono sicura siano contenti di quelle due S....


mi sa di si... del resto si portavano la bandiera con la svastica in curva, e Di Canio salutava romanamente  Ma quasi tutte le curve politicizzate ormai sono di estrema destra, non solo quella laziale.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa di si... del resto si portavano la bandiera con la svastica in curva, e Di Canio salutava romanamente  Ma quasi tutte le curve politicizzate ormai sono di estrema destra, non solo quella laziale.


Livornesi,anconetani,genoani e ternani avvrebbero da ridire su questa tua affermazione


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Livornesi,anconetani,genoani e ternani avvrebbero da ridire su questa tua affermazione


eh lo so, infatti il quasi era lì per loro... ma non far finta di non sapere che la grande maggioranza è quella che dico io


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so, infatti il quasi era lì per loro... ma non far finta di non sapere che la grande maggioranza è quella che dico io


ci sono anche le tifoserie apolitiche,per fortuna.   A Spezia abbiamo rotto il gemellaggio coi varesini perchè ci ritenevano troppo schierati a sinistra e quello coi livornesi perchè ci ritenevano troppo schierati a destra.


quindi direi che stiamo bene così.    la politicizzazione delle curve è una questione in fase di superamento,oggi come oggi il problema montante è il legame dei capi ultras con la malavita organizzata


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono anche le tifoserie apolitiche,per fortuna.   A Spezia abbiamo rotto il gemellaggio coi varesini perchè ci ritenevano troppo schierati a sinistra e quello coi livornesi perchè ci ritenevano troppo schierati a destra.
> 
> 
> quindi direi che stiamo bene così.    la politicizzazione delle curve è una questione in fase di superamento,*oggi come oggi il problema montante è il legame dei capi ultras con la malavita organizzata*


quello sicuramente.


----------

